# PAIGE IS BACK and she brought friends



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*

Pwinsider confirming too huh? Bout time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*

LEARN WHAT A SPOILER TAG IS.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*



bradatar said:


> Pwinsider confirming too huh? Bout time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PWInsider said Paige was returning last week and it didn't happen.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*

Just like the dirtsheets said she would last week huh? Lol I Well beleive it when I See it.

"Sex Tape Scandal Star" :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*



foc said:


> PWInsider said Paige was returning last week and it didn't happen.




Yeah but I don’t think the idiot took any insta shots this week so we are supposed to be the dumb WWE fan duh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*

WWE don't think their fans are that smart to know Paige well be returning. OH shock she is back I did not see that coming. With what her countless posts on her IG.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*

:focus :mark


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*

Well we'll see


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*

Linking to *The Sun* of all Newspapers :tripsscust


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Linking to *The Sun* of all Newspapers :tripsscust


And people try to slam Meltzer as a credible source :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*

Metlzer is not a credible source. Anymore then the Sun anyway


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*

While I think she will return tonight, on the off chance she doesn't, will PWInsider continue to announce her return weekly until it happens?


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*

Shut up about this ho already. No one cares.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*



3ku1 said:


> "Sex Tape Scandal Star" :lol


Hahaha :lol 

I love it!


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*

:mj4 at "sex tape scandal star"..... oh well


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*

OH NO! Please no.

She deserves to be in Smackdown where the cool girls play.
I'd hate seeing Paige in Raw, in that pool of female geeks and assholes. With the exception of Foxxy and Bayley...

They already have an important player there in Asuka and his lightning kicks. Paige for sure is not needed in Raw.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: PAIGE TURNER WWE sex-tape scandal star Paige ‘set for sensational return to Raw’*



3ku1 said:


> "Sex Tape Scandal Star" :lol


Now there's a show I'd watch..

:mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*









*I NEVER EXPECTED HER TO GET CALLED UP THIS FAST!!!! :dead2 :sodone*

@Eva MaRIHyse @december_blue


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932804710343483392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932805056495325184


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

I see Alexa replacement.


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Alexa looks like a little girl next to Mandy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

I seriously can't stop marking out. Golden Goddess is on RAW :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Yeah a generic blonde with tits :Vince


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Yessss! Such an awesome moment. 

This totally shakes up RAW's women's division. It seemed like they were saving her for something big seeing as they hardly ever used her on NXT TV. It all makes sense now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932806832128589825


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Welp there goes Alexa's push :lol :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Ugh.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

It was unexpected but not surprising. I'm sure the moment Vince saw her he wanted her as soon as possible, which might explain why she had so little air time on NXT.

On one hand it's a relief since it might mean the Alesnar run is over. On the other we might just get a replacement that's just as bad for the division down the line.

It's great right now though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

She's going to get the rocket push.

Has the look Vince loves.

Paige is nothing but a vehicle that will be used to get her over.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Mandy Rose actually made her debut on WWE TV!! :woo :woo

Your woman made it to Raw @Eva MaRIHyse


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



december_blue said:


> Yessss! Such an awesome moment.
> 
> This totally shakes up RAW's women's division. It seemed like they were saving her for something big seeing as they hardly ever used her on NXT TV. It all makes sense now.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Amazing. Fucking love this.

Even Sonia got a huge pop! so happy for her!

Mandy in a year will be at the top of the division.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Nice surprise. Mandy Rose is bad af wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



december_blue said:


> Yessss! Such an awesome moment.
> 
> This totally shakes up RAW's women's division. It seemed like they were saving her for something big seeing as they hardly ever used her on NXT TV. It all makes sense now.
> 
> ...



All the times I got pissed at her not being used on NXT TV or being a part of the MYC was worth it.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Can't wait for The Golden Goddess to take the title. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Lesnar Sucks said:


> Alexa looks like a little girl


Been saying this for ages tbh lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Great, another hot blonde who's green as fuck. I predict 5 women's title reigns within the next 2 years. fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



BaeJLee said:


> Welp there goes Alexa's push :lol :lol





chargebeam said:


> Ugh.


This happened simultaneously :lol :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

She's got the look and thankfully, she's a solid wrestler too.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Meh. Another blonde that'll be monster pushed regardless of talent.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

I will become a fan of anyone that can save us from midget divas wrestling.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Yawn.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

I've been expecting her to go straight to the main roster given how sparingly (if at all) she has been used on NXT.

This is a nice shakeup for the Raw women's division. Not 100% sold on Paige going heel straight away given the return pop she got but it might be best as that could have worn off quickly once the novelty wore off. Also not really sold on Sonya but hopefully she is mainly just used as the enforcer of the group. Really looking forward to seeing how this develops going forward.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Damn Asuka push just died lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

good to see Mandy on Raw!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

*I am happy that Mandy Rose made her debut tonight with Paige and Sonya. We haven't had a trio stable in the women's division in years for the WWE. So things just got interesting in a hurry and also Mandy being used in a hot new angle with Paige plus Sonya. Those three just made this division talkative now. We did it again. @Legit BOSS @Callisto and @Eva MaRIHyse*


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

So who will debut on SD?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Thanks12 said:


> So who will debut on SD?


Peyton and Billie probably.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Yay?

It's a bit early imo, and I worry that she and (Sonya) might end up like Dana where they were called up too soon and ended up worse off for it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

They wasted no time bringing up Eva’s inferior :mj

She’s got the look down, lets see if she can bring the heat the heels have been failing to do


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Thanks12 said:


> So who will debut on SD?


If I had to guess, Liv Morgan or Aliyah. Both have been in developmental for a while.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Mandy death staring Alexa was truly a highlight!!!

The group of Mandy, Paige & Sonja makes Raw's women's division extremely interesting!

Hopefully Alicia Fox runs all the way to SmackDown lol!!


----------



## MarkHunt (Oct 29, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

The blonde's hot. The other's a clear lesbian.

I'll take it.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Strategize said:


> Great, another hot blonde who's green as fuck. I predict 5 women's title reigns within the next 2 years. fpalm


the more hot blonds the better.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Not a fan of her getting called up. She’s progressed nicely but there’s no need to rush her. Don’t need another Alexa Bliss pushed too soon.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Callisto said:


> They wasted no time bringing up Eva’s inferior :mj


Eva's inferior? Unlike Eva, Mandy Rose can actually wrestle.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Oh god I hope Sasha and Bayley aren't fed to Mandy.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Mango13 said:


> Eva's inferior? Unlike Eva, Mandy Rose can actually wrestle.


Eva was the superior character which is all I care about.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

The Iconic Duo were probably more deserving and would have made more sense, since they're already a team, but let's see where this goes.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Flair Flop said:


> I will become a fan of anyone that can save us from midget divas wrestling.


True, but be careful what you wish for.

The invasion is a nice freshening up. But what comes next?



> The Iconic Duo were probably more deserving and would have made more sense, since they're already a team, but let's see where this goes.


There's still a chance we see them on SmackDown.

You know that if Raw got some callups, SD will also.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*

Lol wtf was that thread about before the title change?

Anw, happy to see Paige back, I hate everything she's done, but the division has been so boring lately, she defo injected some excitement back.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Best part of Raw. Her, Paige, and Sonya will breathe a breath of fresh air into the Women's division and Raw as a whole. And both need it in the worst way.

Mandy is a 10/10. She really can be the face of the women if they don't screw it up.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*

All the 'scandal' doesn't bother me, it's actually great to have her back. Interested in who she brought with her though!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



JDP2016 said:


> Oh god I hope Sasha and Bayley aren't fed to Mandy.


The best they can hope for is a smackdown trade, they're surrounded by hot blondes, company embarrassments, Rock cousins and a women who can't be beaten. Shit is fucked.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Aren't Mandy and Sonya as green as grass??

WWe never learns, do they??


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Strategize said:


> The best they can hope for is a smackdown trade, they're surrounded by hot blondes, company embarrassments, Rock cousins and a women who can't be beaten. Shit is fucked.


Yeah just reunite the 4HW on Smackdown, since they are still gonna bring in Ronda, and send Naomi and Nattie over to RAW.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Strategize said:


> The best they can hope for is a smackdown trade, they're surrounded by hot blondes, company embarrassments, Rock cousins and a women who can't be beaten. Shit is fucked.


In a way that's true, but I just want the 4-HW on one show, it'd be great.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Wow this division is stacked. A few of these girls are definitely going to get lost in the shuffle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*

So... is she actually back?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



The Definition of Technician said:


> In a way that's true, but I just want the 4-HW on one show, it'd be great.


They're probably doing the HW vs HW match at WM so it wouldn't shock me.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Hopefully, they'll be patient with Mandy and give her a push similar to Carmella's.

Just slowly build her up for a year or 2. There is no need to rush her after all.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

And the point of NXT is exactly?

Mandy Rose gets to jump the line because she's hot, Sonya Deville gets to jump the line because WWE has an obsession with the MMA look nowadays.

Two girls who are nowhere near ready, every single appearance Sonya made in NXT was fucking trash.

However after saying all that I just have to reach for some tissues...Mandy Rose... :Tripslick


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> So... is she actually back?


Yes.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*

Is the whore back?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Okay NXt fans, I hope Mandy it's as good like all of you hyped.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Alright_Mate said:


> And the point of NXT is exactly?
> 
> Mandy Rose gets to jump the line because she's hot, Sonya Deville gets to jump the line because WWE has an obsession with the MMA look nowadays.
> 
> ...


Exactly. They need to debut the Iconic duo as soon as possible


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Should have debuted them on SD, the womens division there needs all the help it can get after seeing the abyssmal ladies team at survivor series.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Another super green talent that I really like getting called up way too fast. SMDH. Mandy will get the Dana Brooke treatment withing a few months time, mark my words. Why, because of those three, Paige is the only one right now capable of doing what Alexa did last night at Survivor Series with Charlotte.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*



Hawkke said:


> Yes.


Thank you.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*

I'm glad that she's back. Could lead to some interesting feuds and good matches.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



MC 16 said:


> Yeah a generic blonde with tits :Vince


You dont like blondes with big tits?

Do you hate ice cream too?

Are you a communist or perhaps affiliated with Al Queda? (jk btw it's a joke)


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Thank you.


Any time, an yet another awesome sig!


----------



## WrestlingFxnxtic (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Mandy Rose= Another Trish Stratus Experiment.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



WrestlingFxnxtic said:


> Mandy Rose= Another Trish Stratus Experiment.


Well she's hotter than Trish Stratus, not that Trish wasnt/isnt hot af. 

maybe Kelly Kelly?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Brodus Clay said:


> Okay NXt fans, I hope Mandy it's as good like all of you hyped.


Spoiler Alert: She won't be. She had one singles match against Ember Moon a year ago where she did decent and she was also in a six person tag match. How she'll do in the next coming weeks will determine how good she actually is since NXT's a different beast.

Most of her hype seems to come from people thinking she's hot.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Strategize said:


> They're probably doing the HW vs HW match at WM so it wouldn't shock me.


Meh match, didn't want 4-HW vs 4-HW at WM, would have much preferred SS yesterday but whatever. Thing is, there are still many stories to be told in the 4-HW tale, Becky as a heel, Sasha as a heel on the MR, Bayley vs Becky feud, Charlotte and Sasha reuniting BFFs, with decent supporting cast like Natalya, Carmella and Naomi..


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



eflat2130 said:


> Another super green talent that I really like getting called up way too fast. SMDH.* Mandy will get the Dana Brooke treatment withing a few months time, mark my words*. Why, because of those three, Paige is the only one right now capable of doing what Alexa did last night at Survivor Series with Charlotte.


Nah, she'll get the Bliss treatment.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



eflat2130 said:


> Another super green talent that I really like getting called up way too fast. SMDH. Mandy will get the Dana Brooke treatment withing a few months time, mark my words. Why, because of those three, Paige is the only one right now capable of doing what Alexa did last night at Survivor Series with Charlotte.


Huh? What did Alexa do last night? We were watching the same match?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Brodus Clay said:


> Okay NXt fans, I hope Mandy it's as good like all of you hyped.


She's Eva Marie with better character and ring work. If someone could generate Eva's heat without it being for completely sucking it's Mandy. Her being the hottest woman on the roster helps as well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Let's just hope she is more like the Braun Strowman experiment than the Dana Brooke experiment. 

Although, when I saw her next to Alexa, she is way hotter lol, but you can tell she still is green af, she was terrified in the ring.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

btw, why are you "generic" if you are hot and blonde with big tits? Havent there been many more brunettes with big tits in wrestling than blonds?

I know what you mean but since this is the nitpick forum i figured id nitpick.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

@Legit BOSS I was about to cut you up for not tagging me. But f*ck it I'm excited for the Queen of NY debuting.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Irrelevant said:


> Spoiler Alert: She won't be. She had one singles match against Ember Moon a year ago where she did decent and she was also in a six person tag match. How she'll do in the next coming weeks will determine how good she actually is since NXT's a different beast.
> 
> Most of her hype seems to come from people thinking she's hot.


Damn that's brutal lol, shes at least decent at promos? if she does well there I may accept her like I'm doing with Alexa.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Brodus Clay said:


> Damn that's brutal lol, shes at least decent at promos? if she does well there I may accept her like I'm doing with Alexa.


IIRC she never had any promo segments outside of Tough Enough so idk.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Cool looking set up for the finisher then...lmao that weak finish. Looked like she just softly put Mickie down. Fucking terrible. Put some intensity into your moves.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



PaigeLover said:


> @Legit BOSS I was about to cut you up for not tagging me. But f*ck it I'm excited for the Queen of NY debuting.


*I could only think of the obvious Mandy fans because I was overflowing with excitement :lol. I figured you'd be too busy in the Paige thread :mj*


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*



Hawkke said:


> Any time, *an yet another awesome sig.*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



PaigeLover said:


> @Legit BOSS I was about to cut you up for not tagging me. But f*ck it I'm excited for the Queen of NY debuting.


He didn't tag me either feelsbadman


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

If I was Alexa I'd be terrified my spot is gonna be taken because Mandy is way, way hotter than her and that's the only real reason she has her spot right now. She better pray Mandy sucks on the mic because that's the only thing that can possibly save her in the long run now. Alexa's ring work certainly won't.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*

Should inject some life into the Raw's woman division. That whole promo i was going, "Oh god another fatal four way with the same woman who already lost to Alexia."


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Jedah said:


> If I was Alexa I'd be terrified my spot is gonna be taken because Mandy is way, way hotter than her and that's the only real reason she has her spot right now. She better pray Mandy sucks on the mic because that's the only thing that can possibly save her in the long run now. Alexa's ring work certainly won't.


Mandy will 100% take her spot in due time, it's inevitable


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Which would still suck since that spot is a detriment to the entire division and no progress will have been made.

But I'll enjoy the invasion for now.

How is Mandy on the mic?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I could only think of the obvious Mandy fans because I was overflowing with excitement :lol. I figured you'd be too busy in the Paige thread :mj*


 Its cool I ain't sweating.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Jedah said:


> If I was Alexa I'd be terrified my spot is gonna be taken because Mandy is way, way hotter than her and that's the only real reason she has her spot right now. She better pray Mandy sucks on the mic because that's the only thing that can possibly save her in the long run now. Alexa's ring work certainly won't.


Isnt Alexa's strength her mic work and personality moreso than her looks? I mean she is hot obviously but not the hottest girl on the roster. Being as good as she is on the mic is rare and that is usually valued more than anything even moreso than in ring work.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

@Brodus Clay Here's a bit from TE (which was very early in her career) where she's giving a promo at around 1:25. You can judge for yourself how she did or she think she'll do on the mic.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*

:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark

It finally happened. I feel so relieved right now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Jedah said:


> How is Mandy on the mic?



Shes alright, most of her stuff is from house shows so it's hard to find video clips.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Alexa is only in that spot because she moves merchandise to people who think she's hot. Her mic work helps her but she never would've been pushed so hard just based on that alone.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Jedah said:


> Which would still suck since that spot is a detriment to the entire division and no progress will have been made.
> 
> But I'll enjoy the invasion for now.
> 
> How is Mandy on the mic?




Not to mention even if she does take top spot from Alexa what do you think will happen. I highly doubt Alexa just becomes irrelevant. More then likely they turn them into the top two like Trish vs. Lita. I would be a lot more worried if I was one of the other girls like Bayley. At this point I feel confident that Charlotte, Alexa, and Asuka are pretty safe considering the pushes they’ve already received. Granted I would have said the same for Sasha a few months ago and look at her now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932820672954454016
People sure are staring


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Thanks12 said:


> I see Alexa replacement.


 Somebody was gonna say this.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

I wasn't expecting Mandy and Soraya to debut so fast, they barely showed up on the NXT. I hope this doesn't affect their ring skills because I see a bright future for both.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Irrelevant said:


> @Brodus Clay Here's a bit from TE (which was very early in her career) where she's giving a promo at around 1:25. You can judge for yourself how she did or she think she'll do on the mic.


Thanks for the link and... oh boy shes awful!! if shes still like that she gonna be obliterated by Alexa in a promo.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Both shows will be stacked after Iconic Duo debuts on SD.

Both shows need a woman's tag team title.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Mandy seems like the next Torrie or Stacy who is a blonde and just as popular as Trish were.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Really awesome surprise. Mandy is the future.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

lol this thread is drenched in hypocrisy.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*

Time for Paige to win this title. #SaveUs


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Zac512 said:


> Both shows need a woman's tag team title.


Eeeaaaasssy there, buddy. WWE can't even book the singles titles well, let alone consistently. And you think they need more?!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



The Capo said:


> Not to mention even if she does take top spot from Alexa what do you think will happen. *I highly doubt Alexa just becomes irrelevant. More then likely they turn them into the top two* like Trish vs. Lita. I would be a lot more worried if I was one of the other girls like Bayley. At this point I feel confident that Charlotte, Alexa, and Asuka are pretty safe considering the pushes they’ve already received. Granted I would have said the same for Sasha a few months ago and look at her now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop, you're making the potential worst case scenario even worse! :lmao

You're right though about all of it, Alexa will be OK in the sense she isn't just gonna fade out. She just won't be getting the Lesnar treatment she's been getting.

Charlotte and Asuka will also be relatively fine because the former is a Flair whose father is receiving mainstream attention to boot, and the latter is Triple H's special project who also got some mainstream attention this summer and is getting a new comic soon. Nia will also be OK because she's The Rock's cousin and also has some mainstream presence.

But everyone else? If worst comes to worst they'll all be Dana Brooke level jobbers. They aren't that far off already.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



JC00 said:


> lol this thread is drenched in hypocrisy.


Seems to me that majority of people here are okay if the pushed diva only talent it's looking hot only if it's their type of girl lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*

Paige making her return with a stable makes her comeback that much more interesting. The last female stable we had was Vince's Devils, and they were terrible. Maybe Laycool with Vickie too if that counts. But I don't know anything about Mandy Rose other than her being another Trish Status lookalike, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. If she just a blonde Eva Marie? Because if that's the case that would make her a complete waste of roster space.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932822160363712512


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



The Capo said:


> Not to mention even if she does take top spot from Alexa what do you think will happen. I highly doubt Alexa just becomes irrelevant. More then likely they turn them into the top two like Trish vs. Lita. I would be a lot more worried if I was one of the other girls like Bayley. At this point I feel confident that Charlotte, Alexa, and Asuka are pretty safe considering the pushes they’ve already received. Granted I would have said the same for Sasha a few months ago and look at her now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bayley is definitely done. No way she'll get ever get pushed again in a division with Bliss, Mandy and Paige.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*

everyone upset about the "scandal" and calling her a whore probably need to go get laid...jesus...


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Okay NXT fans, shes any good? Mandy Rose apparently only proven talent it's her looks (no wonder the vast amount of replies her thread got lol).

I care about promos over any other talent,so she can promo?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Wait, WHAT???

:mark

I'm genuinely shocked 

:sodone


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Who?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Mandy Rose is way finer than Alexa.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Mandy Rose is hot as fuck. Damn put the strap on her ASAP. Vince I know you have a fetish for hot blondes and if you want to monster push Mandy Im all for it, whether it makes sense or not.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



JC00 said:


> lol this thread is drenched in hypocrisy.


no shock there


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Brodus Clay said:


> Okay NXT fans, shes any good? Mandy Rose apparently only proven talent it's her looks (no wonder the vast amount of replies her thread got lol).
> 
> I care about promos over any other talent,so she can promo?






Closest thing to promo she has. She's had more matches than Mandy though. She's alright but she still needs more work. She and Mandy both got called up to early though (imo of course).


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> So... is she actually back?


Yes, now scream for her.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*

I thought for sure she was getting the Alundra Blaze treatment. She threw the title in the trash. Paige had her boyfriend cum all over it and took a picture of it. The disrespect LMAO


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Irrelevant said:


> Closest thing to promo she has. She's had more matches than Mandy though. She's alright but she still needs more work. She and Mandy both got called up to early though.


Actually it was a badass vignette but still a vignette, with edition everyone can look good, but if she can portray herself like that live... she would be great.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Jedah said:


> Stop, you're making the potential worst case scenario even worse! :lmao
> 
> You're right though about all of it, Alexa will be OK in the sense she isn't just gonna fade out. She just won't be getting the Lesnar treatment she's been getting.
> 
> ...


I dunno. Vince losing all interest in the pudgy Asian after the debut of his wet dream seems like a realistic scenario to me. Tough luck for HHH, he might have to watch another of his 'NXT kids' crumble.


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

I would say shes still a bit green but shes gonna have space to grow as Paiges cronie


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Brodus Clay said:


> Actually it was a badass vignette but still a vignette, with edition everyone can look good, but if she can portray herself like that live... she would be great.


There's also this which shows their personality I suppose :lol.





Neither of them were featured in NXT enough to be given promo segments so it's hard to say how good they are.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

They had to get her out of NXT now that they signed Baszler. Seems like this will probably be sink or swim for her.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*



Clique said:


> Yes, now scream for her.


Yikes... someone really needs to get that girl a sandwich... still not the worst return ever. :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Honestly the idea of putting all the "hot" Diva-esque women on one brand and the actual wrestlers on another brand doesn't seem to be to bad of enough idea now :hmmm


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*

I'm not the biggest Paige fan but I'm glad she's back. The RAW division has needed a shake up badly.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*

Finally, at least now we won't have to here reports every week that "this time she'll be back" and then doesn't show up. All I'll say is she got a great response, she seemed very comfortable and natural on the mic and in the ring. And honestly whether you like her or not, she's a boost to any division.

Having Mandy and Sonya with her was, surprising to say the least. I can't say something good will come out of it but it's a talking point.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

The G.O.A.T is here to save us


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*

that was a GREAT re-debut for Paige. I was so nervous they were gonna treat her just ilke another woman on the roster (like they do with everyone else) but this was great. Give her a little stable with two new women who could use some time on under her, act as stooges, give them exposure. 

I love it


and wow wow wow, tonight also reminded me of how much better Paige is at mic work/charisma than 99% of the roster.


----------



## EvaMarie (Nov 4, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Mandy Rose is way finer than Alexa.


They're not even in the same league and I think Alexa is hot as hell. But Mandy is next level. You literally don't get hotter.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Mandy is someone who since she's been in NXT has had great potential. She's hot. Got the great body. Looks like a star. And from the little I've seen of her she seems solid in the ring.

Again, it's all potential right now. She might be the next big star or she might flop but they clearly see something in her to have her essentially bypass NXT and get the rub off of Paige's return.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*



RamPaige said:


> Paige making her return with a stable makes her comeback that much more interesting. The last female stable we had was Vince's Devils, and they were terrible. Maybe Laycool with Vickie too if that counts.
> 
> But I don't know anything about Mandy Rose other than her being another Trish Status lookalike, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. If she just a blonde Eva Marie? Because if that's the case that would make her a complete waste of roster space.


What about the Submission Sorority? *image search it* That was Paige, Charlotte and Becky. And they feuded with Team BAD (Tamina, Sasha and Naomi) and The Bellas and Alicia Fooooooox. That was 2 or 3 years ago.

As for Mandy being a good wrestler or not, does it matter anymore? Does WWE or the fans care anymore at this point? And what was sooo unforgivable about Eva Marie? Her thing was working and got the crowd worked up each time.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Well, at least she won't have to worry about Shayna Baszler taking her spot in NXT, lol.

Shayna's someone I've been hot and cold on in NXT. But like Mandy, they clearly see something in her to have her debut on the main roster and get the rub off of Paige's return. So....we'll see where it goes.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Brodus Clay said:


> Okay NXT fans, shes any good? Mandy Rose apparently only proven talent it's her looks (no wonder the vast amount of replies her thread got lol).
> 
> I care about promos over any other talent,so she can promo?


Good but green.

She's a decent enough talker and actor in vignettes and backstage segments but that's the extent of it. Promo ability is a big question mark still. Not to say she can't promo, just she's still an unknown quantity in that regard.

Has a very unique MMA style and intensity. Again, decent enough in the ring but its obvious she's still learning in between the ropes. But can probably have a great match already with the right opponent. But then again, I would've said the same thing about Dana when she was in NXT.

The big criteria of whether you like her depends on whether you like her MMA gimmick. Some people love her intensity, style and character while some people find it cringy af.

Conclusion, right now is good but not great.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

She reminds of like a Sand Snake from Game of Thrones.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

I like how the top 4 threads in this section are currently all in CAPS Lock


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

What surprised me the most is some fans we're actually chanting her name


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

I have no idea who Mandy is (or the other girl, that's for the other thread), but all I could think was that she's got way too much orange on her and her face looks like a square. Hopefully she's talented, welcome to RAW ladies!

Edit: I guess I'm the only one that doesn't find her the least bit attractive


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

This is MAH stable!!!!!!!


----------



## ReverseSuperkick (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Best news ever! 

Mandy Rose will be the Braun strowman of the raw women's division once she's solo.


She's More than just a pretty face. She's a bonofied star.


Asuka and Alexa are done.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Sonya along with Mandy and Patrick where my favorites on Tough Enough,

I have always liked Sonya,
She just seems like a good person,
Hate saying it,
but i find her easy on the eye as well,
Even if she is gay and would choke me out in about 30 seconds.

Her in ring work has a way to go and her style is going to be quite hit or miss i think,
But that is the benefit of being in a stable,
Is that it hides your own weaknesses and your own strengths compliment others weaknesses.


She helps add a little credibility to the female ranks as well,
which i don't think is ever a bad thing in Pro Wrestling.

So yea i like her but i'm not sure if her style will be to everyone's tastes,
She could be a great Pre cursor to how Shayna/Ronda will do though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PAIGE IS BACK*



RamPaige said:


> Paige making her return with a stable makes her comeback that much more interesting. The last female stable we had was Vince's Devils, and they were terrible. Maybe Laycool with Vickie too if that counts. But I don't know anything about Mandy Rose other than her being another Trish Status lookalike, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. If she just a blonde Eva Marie? Because if that's the case that would make her a complete waste of roster space.


LOL we literally had 3 stables in 2015 when Sasha, Charlotte and Becky debuted :lol Paige was part of that LOL.


I'm sorta glad Paige is back lol. Raw's women's division has needed some new faces for awhile now.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm not a Paige fan, but on WF that means I'm a prude who doesn't want people to have sex lives.

So glad I didn't watch Raw. Three more bimbos in a bloated women's division? Whatevs. Have fun. Feel free to quote this post when Paige inevitably violates the wellness policy again. I know I will. Hello, Future Lil Mark. You fatass...


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Paige got a huge pop from the crowd, bigger than Asuka's. We'll see if she can keep the momentum, or if Creative allows her to.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Let's be honest doesn't matter what she did or didn't do in NXT, means nothing when you hit the main roster. Look at how the likes of Nakamura, Bayley, Roode and even Balor are been treated. If Vince loves you then you are set, I'm pretty sure in a few months she's either going to be face of Women's division, beat Asuka unbeaten record and be at least a two time champion by the end of 2018. Doesn't matter if she can't wrestle a lick. She looks good on a poster that's all Vince cares about.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> And the point of NXT is exactly?
> 
> Mandy Rose gets to jump the line because she's hot, Sonya Deville gets to jump the line because WWE has an obsession with the MMA look nowadays.
> 
> ...


I am fine with some if the better women staying in NXT. Nxt booking if the women is a lot lot better then the main roster shit.

On topic cool to see her debut did not expect this.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Glad to see Paige back :mark:. Also the pop was fairly large. Have to laugh at the people who said she would not get a loud rrwction


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

I see nothing special about her. Her rare appearances on NXT didn't impress me at all.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Seems like she's been overshadowed by the hot blonde Mandy, which isn't a surprise. How does everyone think she do on the main roster?. I think she probably be more used in the Chyna role for Paige, helping her in a soon to be long ass reign with the Raw Women's title. I definitely think Mandy will get better booking and more chances in the limelight. I could see Sonya been the first one to turn babyface, but I think she end up been a lower card jobber in a year or two time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

*It's too bad they debuted on Raw. You just know Asuka is going to beat these three in a 3 v 1 elimination match. You already know that shit is happening.*


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

I actually am not seeing it with Mandy,good looking girl but just another pretty face. I predict Paige and her green friends are just gonna be warm bodies to eat pins from Asuka and Nia Jaxx unless the noobies get a lot better.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Stall_19 said:


> I see nothing special about her. Her rare appearances on NXT didn't impress me at all.


She's blonde and good looking that's all she needs to get over with Vince and most on here. She's going to sell a lot of merch on her looks alone with the WWE machine pushing her. Her having good matches or been great on the mice means nothing to WWE.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Eww she’s back and she is so ugly too


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Paige's stable = PCB 2.0

When Paige said that "she didn't come alone" how many of you thought had returned.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



looper007 said:


> She's blonde and good looking that's all she needs to get over with Vince and most on here. She's going to sell a lot of merch on her looks alone with the WWE machine pushing her. Her having good matches or been great on the mice means nothing to WWE.


Then they should sign Toni Storm. Shewho has the looks, charisma and can wrestle. Plus I don't find Mandy all that hot anyways. I guess I'll have Mandy a chance but she hasn't done anything hype worthy at all. Good to see Paige back though


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah it's too bad they had to do this on Raw. You just know Asuka is going to beat them in a 3 v 1 elimination match. That's the problem with building Asuka around an undefeated streak. Such a terrible idea.*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

FFS Mandy why you gotta make me watch Raw? D:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

The Mandy Rose debut thread already has 6 times the number of replies as this one.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Zac512 said:


> Both shows will be stacked after Iconic Duo debuts on SD.
> 
> Both shows need a woman's tag team title.


No they don't.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

She was always going to get a large pop, anyone says different are lying. She's been missing for god knows how long and she was one of the most pushed women wrestlers of the last few years. The real question is will it continue on once she's been on TV a few times, that's when we see if she's going to make a big difference.

I definitely think she be pushed to the moon along with her faction, don't be surprised though if it's been used to make Mandy a star though. I do think the likes of Bayley, Sasha and maybe Alexa will be fed to her and the group. I think they turn Alexa, they probably keep Asuka away from her for the time being. I think She win the title come WM, probably been the first person to beat Asuka. Have her chase the title for a while. Probably build up Alexa as the babyface chasing her. Then having Alexa or Asuka beat her for it going into 2019, then Paige turns face to be fed to Mandy heel run. With the film based on her family and with WWE probably seen big things with Mandy, I'm sure Paige is going to be front and centre come 2018.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Irrelevant said:


> Closest thing to promo she has. She's had more matches than Mandy though. She's alright but she still needs more work. She and Mandy both got called up to early though (imo of course).


Intriguing vignette! 

i agree with brodus, if she can portray what this is trying to portray at 80%...it will work. 

Character, charisma, mic work, and minimal Dana/diva botches. 

Bayley and Sasha have the charisma and work rate stuff, but have failed at the mic work aspect (and the WWE failed them in the character aspect).


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

I'm rooting for them kinda in spite of NxT fans who think "NxT is gold...if you succeed in NxT you're the best, if you dont you suck". (cough Braun)... (cough Carmella in a way).. (cough the opposite with a trillion nxt guys who have failed in the WWE)


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

What a whorish lipstick.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

AryaDark said:


> *Yeah it's too bad they had to do this on Raw. You just know Asuka is going to beat them in a 3 v 1 elimination match. That's the problem with building Asuka around an undefeated streak. Such a terrible idea.*


I think Paige will be the first one to beat her, with some help with her faction. Always better having the face chase the heel for the title, then the other way round. I think they keep Paige/Asuka away from one another for a few months. I think the likes of Mickie James and Bayley will be fed to her, then probably have a feud with Sasha and then she probably beat Asuka for the title at WM or after. I don't think Paige and her faction will be a afterthought .


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Well I can't believe how innecesary was putting Paige on Raw, where she wasn't needed at all...
Not that roster is stacked but anyways I'm very happy to see her again.








(Y)
Unlike most members of this forums, and I dare to say many of her supposed internet fans, I never turned my back on her...
An I guess fact that she returned with two NXT graduatemeans how some creatives backstage still believe in her starpower.
But I bet those two won't be by her side for more than three weeks, and that's allright, she don't need any group in her back.


Ah yes, she returned to a huge ovation like myself or any of her true fans predicted.
So, to all her haters, slut shamers and trolls just one message...


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



domotime2 said:


> I'm rooting for them kinda in spite of NxT fans who think "NxT is gold...if you succeed in NxT you're the best, if you dont you suck". (cough Braun)... (cough Carmella in a way).. (cough the opposite with a trillion nxt guys who have failed in the WWE)


Not too many have failed more underused badly when it comes to NXT top guys.

Carmella and Alexa especially shocked me but been blonde and hot definitely helped. Alexa's push definitely shocked me. Nakamura, Balor, and Joe have been badly underused. Bayley too. Bad booking does that more then the guys themselves.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Paige Return*

Look as a Paige fan I was happy to see her back. And she got a big pop. Well received. As we all expected. But some people I saw were commenting her return is a slap in the face to the woman over the past year particularly on Raw who have been carrying the division. And the womans "Revolution". I tend to agree. If Paige comes back and they shaft everyone. What an insult to these woman who have been carrying the division on their back. While Paige as off doing who knows what haha. And as far as Mandy. To me she is novelty. She is all looks atm. She has no measurable ring talent or mic talent right now. The girl hasen't been on NXT TV in over a year and a half. But hey lets forget that. Let's not give the girl a pass. The novetly well wear off. And we know with the IWC well turn on her. She needs to proove herself.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Return*

Alexa Bliss fan slamming Mandy for lack of tangible ability kay

I mean I agree, she has no worth. But I don't really consider "bitchy high school girl" much of an upgrade either.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



looper007 said:


> Not too many have failed more underused badly when it comes to NXT top guys.
> 
> Carmella and Alexa especially shocked me but been blonde and hot definitely helped. Alexa's push definitely shocked me. Nakamura, Balor, and Joe have been badly underused. Bayley too. Bad booking does that more then the guys themselves.


American Alpha


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Return*

I don't think Paige should be hot shotted into the title scene, if they did that it could be seen as a slap in the face. But if she, as the saying goes, works her way back to the top, then all the power to her, that shouldn't be viewed as a slap in the face.

She just returned so I think it's a little early to say she's getting off with a free pass. Let's see how she's booked and how she performs before we start shitting on her.

:draper2


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige Return*

First of all, Harley Quinn is not fashionable anymore I guess, until the next Batman movie...

And all this could have been avoided putting Paige on Smackdown in a cool feud with Carmella or Lana.
Now the female roster of Raw is really big, and of course some ones are going to fall.:shrug
I 'll keep supporting Paige, Foxxy, Asuka and Bayley.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

BaeJLee said:


> Welp there goes Alexa's push :lol :lol


you'll be crying about mandy soon as well


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige Return*

I mean it's either Paige or Asuka as you'll have Alexia wrestle literally everyone else she has beaten already.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Monterossa said:


> What a whorish lipstick.


That's what I was thinking. That combined with her tongue, she must suck cock like a brand new vacuum cleaner.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Worst call up since Dana Brooke and I'm not joking.

She fucking sucks, all her appearances on NXT sucked.

Best thing I've seen from her is a backstage segment with Ruby Riot, it seems she's a better talker rather than a wrestler.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

:wow

Can’t lie...im a bit disappointed we never got to see more of her down in NXT first. She has a lot of potential but she’s still green as fuck and would have benefitted so much more by staying down in developmental for at least another year. Same with Sonya. Both just were not ready to move up and this could easily kill their momentum and growth.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

One thing that cant be understated is that Mandy really does look like a Star out there. 

I just hope HHH and Vince dont rush her to the top. Let her keep developing and establish her. Last thing the women need is Alexa Bliss 2.0.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Afrolatino said:


> Well I can't believe how innecesary was putting Paige on Raw, where she wasn't needed at all...


:xavier


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Because if Roman would've been in that video instead of him, a storyline with Paige would've been mandatory...:hmm:

No one must look better than the Shield...?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

That pop aige

Interesting way to bring her back leading a stable of her Tough Enough girls certainly different but man has Smackdown been shafted on this one, Raw gets 4 women call ups before Smackdown gets a look in surely they must be bringing Peyton and Billie to balance this out a bit.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

To be honest, I thought she was done and never to be seen again! Happy to see her back


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

That was genuinely a much bigger surprise than Paige's return itself.

I understand why Mandy's skipped NXT effectively, she has the Trish Stratus look they have been looking for from someone for years. 

Whether she and Sonya are actually ready for the pressures of RAW will be found out very quickly. These three have certainly raised a bit of intrigue on a rather boring women's division on RAW before that.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

:mark:

Felt so fucking good to see her finally return. She came off like the bonafide superstar she is and totally blew everyone in that segment away. So gratifying to see those who claimed her WWE career was done take the L. And screw the bandwagon fans who shamed her for some personal issues and having her privacy invaded by some creep.

However, as good as it was to mark out for her return, it was marred by the two bums they stuck her with. I'm fine with the stable angle, but they chose two of the greenest NXT woman to call-up and stick her with. Ridiculously premature and makes no sense considering the talent they have at their disposal in NXT. The Iconic Duo would've been a much better choice. Mandy and Sonia have nothing to offer and it was apparent in that segment. They came off as so low rent compared to Paige and detracted from her aura. Sonia constantly screaming "That's right. That's right baby. That's right baby!" was so fucking cringe. And the fact that the Mandy Rose thread in this forum has significantly more activity than this one just shows that the majority of women's wrestling fans on here are such perverts. Why? Just because she's hotter than Alexa? Get a fucking grip. It's obvious that WWE's ultimate plan is to use Paige to get Mandy over, but this will backfire with Paige outshining her, just like every time they've tried to get someone over at Paige's expense. Same old shit.


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

For now I expect this stable is going to be mostly about Paige and she'll be the one getting the push towards Mania. She's coming off injury so they can work matches and take pins. Won't be surprised when Mandy gets a rocket on her back in a six months though.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

I'm glad I'll get to stare at her every week


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She looks like a hoe with that lipstick. Oh wait...


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Wasn't this the chick everyone was saying is hotter than Bliss? I thoroughly disagree.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Terrible decision to call up Sonya and Mandy like this so soon. Both are still green and learning. Especially Mandy. She did absolutely jack shit down in NXT. Maybe she's actually really good and they've been hiding it but I very much doubt that. You'd think they'd use her more in NXT if she really was ready.

Lol at people welcoming her and wanting her to take down Alexa. She's very similar to Alexa and I'd argue that she's actually worse right now due to her inexperience. The hype she's getting is also very similar to the hype Alexa was getting in NXT before the IWC turned on her. Lastly, we have no proof she's a better wrestler than Alexa.

She's gonna be the next Alexa. I guarantee it.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Mandy a short yet pretty nice match against Ember Moon, but I believe it was her only NXT appearance


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> And the fact that the Mandy Rose thread in this forum has significantly more activity than this one just shows that the majority of women's wrestling fans on here are such perverts. Why? Just because she's hotter than Alexa? Get a fucking grip.


This and some people apparently thinking Paige would come back to a lukewarm reaction or gross chants is a testament to how insignificant and detached communities like this really are (nothing wrong with that). Paige was a legitimate worldwide trend while the other two had only had a few thousand tweets to their names. I think Sonya was a slightly bigger hit with the crowd than Mandy too, I could be wrong.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Just because she wasn't used on NXT TV every week doesn't mean she hasn't been working her ass off and improving in the ring, NXT tours the country doing house shows you don't have to be on NXT TV each week to develop even though that would of been nice.

A while back she was regularly having singles matches with Asuka at house shows, if they don't have confidence in you the last person they are gonna let you have multiple singles matches with is Asuka lol.


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

When you consider live events, Sonya and Mandy actually have a similar number of matches worth of experience compared to Alexa at the time of her debut. But Alexa had the TV and speaking experience.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Thank God she's on RAW, I'm really happy she avoided the toxic NXT women's division and now she actually has a chance to shine on the main roster because she not only has a great look, but she can actually wrestle, they used her on those Florida house shows pretty often and has improved but she never had a proper debut down there, I can see her going for the Alexa route, but with upsides because like I said she can move in the ring.

I'm happy.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Check out Sasha's expression at 3:57 she looks fed up


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> One thing that cant be understated is that Mandy really does look like a Star out there.
> 
> I just hope HHH and Vince dont rush her to the top. Let her keep developing and establish her. Last thing the women need is Alexa Bliss 2.0.


I agree, she has so much star potential and cross over appeal. But, I would let her develop, work with veterans like Mickie and co, improve her skills, have a "break-out" performance, make the fans demand to want see more of her, and not make them sick of her in 6 month.

Alexa's fought all the 4 horsewomen and no memorable match came out of it. only vs Bayley i'd say ranks above average.
I hope mandy can develop in the ring and put on more memorable performances.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not sure bringing Sonya up to the Main Roster so fast is such a good idea? Is this a permanent deal? I still feel like she needed time.

SDL's women's roster is so dry compared to RAW.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

I like Sonya, but this is way too soon. I'm kind of worried about this. I was really :confused when she came out, because there's a lot of other Women in NXT more ready than her. She's got a good look, isn't too bad in the ring or as a talker but still has a long way to come in my opinion.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Kind of feel the same way about Mandy that I did Sonya. This feels very soon. Although, from what I've seen of Mandy she's pretty decent, so maybe this might end up not being a bad call-up. I've got a bad feeling Sonya and Mandy are going to end up as lackeys behind Paige, or get beat down the road, which could really kill their momentum. A bit like Miz with the Miztourage, hope I'm wrong. I don't want them to be pushed to the top, because they are not ready yet, but you don't want to make them look like a joke either.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

It's too soon, but there's plenty of potential there. We haven't really had anyone with that MMA fighting style in the women's division, so there's a definite niche, I just hope they don't drop the ball with her (this is WWE Creative though). Definitely a good move starting her off as part of a team though, means she won't be overexposed early on as she adapts to the main roster...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



Rankles75 said:


> It's too soon, but there's plenty of potential there. We haven't really had anyone with that MMA fighting style in the women's division, so there's a definite niche, I just hope they don't drop the ball with her (this is WWE Creative though). Definitely a good move starting her off as part of a team though, means she won't be overexposed early on as she adapts to the main roster...


Putting her in a group was indeed a good choice. It gives her chance to shine in small bursts, like when The Shield first debuted & you got to see bits of each member. However, it largely depends on how strongly they book the group. I could kind of see her becoming a lackey for Paige, as Paige looks to be getting the big push.


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Jedah said:


> On one hand it's a relief


Yes, I will make hand relief now to her nice photo


----------



## eggman26 (Oct 9, 2017)

Cumdump returns


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Welp .. it's gonna take a while to stop seeing Paige's butthole in my mind when I see her on screen ..*


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Well she did say she didn't come alone...



LucasXXII said:


> It finally happened. I feel so relieved right now.


I'm sure she felt relieved too alright 

Ok ok enough with the jokes. I'm sure we will use all our jokes about Paige by just turning the page too :lol


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Paige, Mandy and Sonya.. P M S..

Didn't we have that before..


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Paige - " did you miss me ? " 

Locker Room - :rusevyes


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

How many women does the RAW division need?lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



MC 16 said:


> Yeah a generic blonde with tits :Vince


This. She’s awful.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Kind of feel the same way about Mandy that I did Sonya. This feels very soon. Although, from what I've seen of Mandy she's pretty decent, so maybe this might end up not being a bad call-up. I've got a bad feeling Sonya and Mandy are going to end up as lackeys behind Paige, or get beat down the road, which could really kill their momentum. A bit like Miz with the Miztourage, hope I'm wrong. I don't want them to be pushed to the top, because they are not ready yet, but you don't want to make them look like a joke either.


If anything, Paige is being used to get Mandy over. Just yesterday everyone remarked how the company lost faith in Paige after her personal problems, so this is easily possible.

And Mandy botched her first big move against Mickie so it's clear she still has a lot of work to do. She really wasn't ready.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

You heard that POP! Alexa I like you girl but your time is up for the time being and Mandy is one of the hottest girls on Raw. Paige and Mandy brought true hotness back to Raw.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Ok bitch what the fuck :cry Where IS ICONIC DUO?!?!?


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Alexa getting replaced by Mandy just like that :cry


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



The Definition of Technician said:


> I agree, she has so much star potential and cross over appeal. But, I would let her develop, work with veterans like Mickie and co, improve her skills, have a "break-out" performance, make the fans demand to want see more of her, and not make them sick of her in 6 month.
> 
> Alexa's fought all the 4 horsewomen and no memorable match came out of it. only vs Bayley i'd say ranks above average.
> I hope mandy can develop in the ring and put on more memorable performances.


Totally agree. They really need to let her keep developing and let her win the fans over. WWE just keep trying to create their stars rather than lettign their stars create themselves. Through all the accolades they've given Alexa in her first year she still doesn't have a single memorable match, promo or segment except "This Is Your Life" which is only memorable for all the wrong reasons. 

Mandy isn't the next Trish, she's the first Mandy Rose. Let her keep growing WWE, let her keep developing and learning and honing her craft, then give her the big push. She could be better than Trish, though not "bigger" because no one from this era except maybe Charlotte and Braun will ever be remembered as all time greats. Mandy handled right can be a big deal, there's just no need to rush it. Of course there's a 99.9% chance they do rush her to the top, WWE dont do slow builds or slow payoffs anymore. 



Bayley <3 said:


> This. She’s awful.


Thats a little harsh, dont get me wrong if they start mega pushing her like they have Alexa then feel free to get your pitchfork out, I'll probably get mine as well (because WWE excel at ruining their own wrestlers). But right now Mandy is more akin to Charlotte than she is Alexa. She's a genuine athlete who has picked up the business really quickly and learned the basics really quickly.



Jedah said:


> If anything, Paige is being used to get Mandy over. Just yesterday everyone remarked how the company lost faith in Paige after her personal problems, so this is easily possible.
> 
> And Mandy botched her first big move against Mickie so it's clear she still has a lot of work to do. She really wasn't ready.


What did she botch?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

The wwe gave Paige a second chance...


It’s up to Paige to prove that she deserves it and she shouldn’t be in the title picture yet....she has a lot to prove


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

tictac0987 said:


> It’s up to Paige to prove that she deserves it and she shouldn’t be in the title picture yet....she has a lot to prove


She returned with a stable, she will be a major part of things going forward.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BrieMode said:


> Alexa getting replaced by Mandy just like that :cry


I doubt they will just push Alexa aside but they will definitely be pushing Mandy as well. It remains to be seen how Mandy does in terms of promo/character work and also in the ring.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Dibil13 said:


> I dunno. Vince losing all interest in the pudgy Asian after the debut of his wet dream seems like a realistic scenario to me. Tough luck for HHH, he might have to watch another of his 'NXT kids' crumble.


Yeah, it's possible for sure. Nothing is certain. But given the effort already put into her which solidifed right after Triple H returned from South America, and the push she got just the night before, and the mainstream attention she got, her odds are probably good, much better than otherwise anyway. More than any other NXT alum she's Triple H's special project. She's not likely to be in danger of being a total geek like the ones that got laid out last night. Sadly, Sasha is now fully relegated to geek status.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> What did she botch?


That move she did to Mickie looked like it was botched. Maybe it was on Mickie and not her, but it just looked sloppy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Jedah said:


> That move she did to Mickie looked like it was botched. Maybe it was on Mickie and not her, but it just looked sloppy.












That? That is on Mickie she should of kept her legs extended like they had been when Mandy had her up in the air


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Jedah said:


> Yeah, it's possible for sure. Nothing is certain. But given the effort already put into her which solidifed right after Triple H returned from South America, and the push she got just the night before, and the mainstream attention she got, her odds are probably good, much better than otherwise anyway. More than any other NXT alum she's Triple H's special project. She's not likely to be in danger of being a total geek like the ones that got laid out last night. Sadly, Sasha is now fully relegated to geek status.
> 
> 
> 
> That move she did to Mickie looked like it was botched. Maybe it was on Mickie and not her, but it just looked sloppy.


I agree it looked sloppy, I put that on Mickie though, she wasn't willing to take the move flat and pulled her knees in to protect herself. I dont really blame Mickie though, it'd be purely on instinct.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

So those girls Sonya and Mandy were from the show hosted by Paige, Bryan and Hogan years ago...
Now I see it has a little sense. I didn't knew that since I never hired WWE Network.

For a moment I supposed some of it's creatives have been playing KOF a lot BAY BAY...
3 vs 3 everywhere.:hbk1


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

Will Sonya come out on camera? We know she is gay in real life but I'm wondering if that part of her life will make it to her on screen character.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Mandy's hype is coming from basically universal houseshow praise, not from her being hot (though her look separates her from the other female wrestlers).


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

The whole thing was amazing. Heel Paige returns to a POP. Mandy looking hot as fuck. Sonya ready to ground and pound. I have high hopes for these girls. Oh ya, did I mention Mandy is hot as fuck? kada

But her character work and mannerisms seem to be on point.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Paige is just being used as a vehicle to get Mandy Rose over in the long run.....

Mandy Rose is the priority and will be a big star ..


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Mandy's cleavage tho. :banderas


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Disgusting, sad, pathetic garbage.

I've put up with a lot from the WWE throughout the decades, but promoting a priestess of depravity at a time when all of society is in meltdown due to abuse and harassment stemming from sexual obsession is one step too far.

I hope anyone with a moral compass leaves this sad as shit company.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*

I was so happy for Sonya when she got a big pop and her name chanted!






@3:20


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Dress Paige and her stable in faux SWAT team gear and call them the Houseguests.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: SONYA DEVILLE MADE HER RAW DEBUT*



The Definition of Technician said:


> I was so happy for Sonya when she got a big pop and her name chanted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's cool to be honest. I dig the MMA look. If they make her a legit ass kicker, I could see her going far. From what I saw from her in NXT, she was definitely improving. Maybe she could improve just being in a Stable, and gradually breaking out on her own becoming the stand-out.

She seems like someone who could be a total package with time & care.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

BlueRover said:


> Disgusting, sad, pathetic garbage.
> 
> I've put up with a lot from the WWE throughout the decades, but promoting a priestess of depravity at a time when all of society is in meltdown due to abuse and harassment stemming from sexual obsession is one step too far.
> 
> I hope anyone with a moral compass leaves this sad as shit company.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Why are people ignoring the most likely reason why her and Sonya got brought up

Cannon fodder for Asuka


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

I marked out sooooo hard. I've been waiting on her debut since Tough Enough. She's everything!!!!

She lowkey stole Paiges thunder for me. I was waaaaay more hype for mandy


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



JC00 said:


> Why are people ignoring the most likely reason why her and Sonya got brought up
> 
> Cannon fodder for Asuka


So what? 

As it's already been mentioned by even the biggest Mandy fans here, we don't want her hot-shotted to the top of the division like someone like Bliss, we want her to develop, learn and watch her grow as a performer. We didn't see much of her in NXT, but Mandy has natural charisma, aura, star like presence and an incredible look. If Trish can start out being a punching bag and end up GOAT, so can Mandy. 
I don't mind to see Mandy and Sonia losing a 2 on 1 handicap to Asuka, booking wise it makes sense, Asuka is booked like an absolute beast that is heads and shoulders above the rest, Asuka >> Natalya and Tamina, and Tamina and Nattie >> Mandy and Sonya who did nothing in NXT. Why should we be upset, the story is consistent, and it's not a story that NO ONE WANTS TO SEE, it's a actually a decent story, Asuka is respected enough to be want to see at such a high level, and Mandy fans CAN WAIT to see her break-out and become the queen of the women's division.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

TB Tapp said:


> Dress Paige and her stable in faux SWAT team gear and call them the Houseguests.


If they are houseguests maybe dress them in dinner jackets


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

i was surprised to see her return with Paige coz i always felt paige was abit of a bitch to her in tough enough and especially when she got brought onto total divas and signed to wwe on a 6 year deal wasnt it? even though she didnt win tough enough. But i got respect for Mandy for sticking it out and still putting the work in since back then.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Mandy needs to work on her finish but I’m definitely intrigued to see where this goes.


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm looking forward to alexa having some competition with paige being back when it comes to mic and promo work now


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

tictac0987 said:


> The wwe gave Paige a second chance...
> 
> 
> It’s up to Paige to prove that she deserves it and she shouldn’t be in the title picture yet....she has a lot to prove


She has already been suspended twice and that was before the jizz on title thing.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

'Priestess of Depravity' would be a fantastic nickname/moniker.

They should definitely run with that.


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

annieadd said:


> This and some people apparently thinking Paige would come back to a lukewarm reaction or gross chants is a testament to how insignificant and detached communities like this really are (nothing wrong with that). Paige was a legitimate worldwide trend while the other two had only had a few thousand tweets to their names. I think Sonya was a slightly bigger hit with the crowd than Mandy too, I could be wrong.


In this day and age pornstars are revered so its not that surprising. kinda feel bad for Chyna......also Jeff Hardy doesnt look so bad now in comparison. Reigns had to drop a WWE title cus of suspension and its not like he had to jump off ladders and shit for his whole career.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

I think people are jumping the gun assuming Mandy Rose is going to be a big star. Comparisons to Alexa Bliss are a bit extreme seeing as the only things they have in common are being attractive blondes that can resemble Trish Stratus when made up properly. Alexa has already proven herself as a competent pro wrestler during her runs on Smackdown and Raw, we haven't seen anything from Mandy yet and although there is a possibility she could be a good as Bliss, there's also an even greater possibility she completely fails like Eva Marie and Lana did at trying to be taken seriously as in ring competitors.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

I am late to the Mandy Rose bandwagon, can someone tell me 'put simple' why I should like her?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

What are they going to do with the talent they already have on the roster? They've been doing all multi-women matches outside the title picture for awhile now. Now, they have three more to work in. . .


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If you're going to try and condemn wrestlers for their "wild" sexual habits, well then you'd have to condemn most of the stars in the history of the business (and many who didn't become as big of stars).

I don't give a crap who Paige (or anyone else on the roster for that matter, male or female) sleeps with in their personal time. I car about whether they're entertaining and effective on the shows.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Mango13 said:


> That? That is on Mickie she should of kept her legs extended like they had been when Mandy had her up in the air


I would chalk that up as Mickie had ZERO trust in Mandy Rose. Don't blame her. After a long lustrous career, no point in getting a serious injury because some green wrestler can't do a move with consistently.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> What are they going to do with the talent they already have on the roster? They've been doing all multi-women matches outside the title picture for awhile now. Now, they have three more to work in. . .


Well they could maybe introduce a second (midcard) Women's title? I mea they struggle to use the women who aren't actively in the title picture already. So perhaps give them something to fight over in the mean time, maybe?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Zappers said:


> I would chalk that up as Mickie had ZERO trust in Mandy Rose. Don't blame her. After a long lustrous career, no point in getting a serious injury because some green wrestler can't do a move with consistently.


Lmao she can do the move just fine


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



RamPaige said:


> I think people are jumping the gun assuming Mandy Rose is going to be a big star. Comparisons to Alexa Bliss are a bit extreme seeing as the only things they have in common are being attractive blondes that can resemble Trish Stratus when made up properly.


Which is the only thing that matters. Nothing else has ever been a requirement to get the rocket push beyond your abilities as a woman.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

What are people gonna say when Paige, Sonya, and Rose show up on Smackdown? 

:enzo


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Mango13 said:


> Lmao she can do the move just fine


WoooooW. You found a youtube video with her doing the move correctly. Bravo sir.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

*I just added the videos to the OP. I'm so happy right now. The RAW Women's Division has been stagnant and nearly unwatchable for too damn long. This invasion easily puts it above Smackdown's as a whole, but they're also going in the right direction with Charlotte as champion. I'm very satisfied with the state of ALL THREE Women's Divisions. 

Sidenote: I loved the way Mandy sized up Alexa like "BITCH, I'm taking your spot!" :banderas*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Sidenote: I loved the way Mandy sized up Alexa like "BITCH, I'm taking your spot!" :banderas*



Straight up gave her the death stare, I fucking loved it.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

The Gag of this thread having almost twice as much traffic as the Paige return. The ppl have spoken! Lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



BrieMode said:


> Ok bitch what the fuck :cry Where IS ICONIC DUO?!?!?


I'd love to see them on SD, but I've got a feeling we'll have to wait longer for them to be called up. NXT's women's division desperately needs strong heels.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Funny how Paige's "muscle" has been beaten to a pulp by Asuka several times over in NXT.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I just added the videos to the OP. I'm so happy right now. The RAW Women's Division has been stagnant and nearly unwatchable for too damn long. This invasion easily puts it above Smackdown's as a whole, but they're also going in the right direction with Charlotte as champion. I'm very satisfied with the state of ALL THREE Women's Divisions.
> 
> Sidenote: I loved the way Mandy sized up Alexa like "BITCH, I'm taking your spot!" :banderas*


Mandy: "Yeah, I'm going to be Vince's new favorite hot blonde. And I'll beat your ass to prove it."


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

I kept wondering what the hold up has been with Mandy. I've seen her at several NXT house shows and she was more than ready to be on TV but they kept holding her off. I assume they decided to go the Strowman route with her and have her get her work in on the NXT house show scene but don't actually have a TV presence until main roster time (Besides like 1 or 2 tv appearances).

I'm excited to see what career she will have. In terms of look she is absolutely flawless. Like the definition of a Goddess so obviously that will help her. I also think her in ring work is more than passable and her mic work was good too. If I'm Alexa Bliss I'm nervous right about now. This company has a history of only booking one woman correctly at a time and killing the rest.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

BrieMode said:


> Alexa getting replaced by Mandy just like that :cry


Why would they replace Alexa with a 30+ year old?


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Zappers said:


> Why would they replace Alexa with a 30+ year old?


Mandy is 26


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Mandy is 26 just like Alexa. What are you talking about?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

BlueRover said:


> Disgusting, sad, pathetic garbage.
> 
> I've put up with a lot from the WWE throughout the decades, but promoting a priestess of depravity at a time when all of society is in meltdown due to abuse and harassment stemming from sexual obsession is one step too far.
> 
> I hope anyone with a moral compass leaves this sad as shit company.


Someone needs to get laid!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Lorromire said:


> I have no idea who Mandy is (or the other girl, that's for the other thread), but all I could think was that she's got way too much orange on her and her face looks like a square. Hopefully she's talented, welcome to RAW ladies!
> *
> Edit: I guess I'm the only one that doesn't find her the least bit attractive*


Are you by chance, a homosexual?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



The Definition of Technician said:


> So what?
> 
> As it's already been mentioned by even the biggest Mandy fans here, we don't want her hot-shotted to the top of the division like someone like Bliss, we want her to develop, learn and watch her grow as a performer. We didn't see much of her in NXT, but Mandy has natural charisma, aura, star like presence and an incredible look. If Trish can start out being a punching bag and end up GOAT, so can Mandy.
> I don't mind to see Mandy and Sonia losing a 2 on 1 handicap to Asuka, booking wise it makes sense, Asuka is booked like an absolute beast that is heads and shoulders above the rest, Asuka >> Natalya and Tamina, and Tamina and Nattie >> Mandy and Sonya who did nothing in NXT. Why should we be upset, the story is consistent, and it's not a story that NO ONE WANTS TO SEE, it's a actually a decent story, Asuka is respected enough to be want to see at such a high level, and Mandy fans CAN WAIT to see her break-out and become the queen of the women's division.



Looks like I hit a nerve with that post. All I was saying was that there was a possibility she was brought up to be Asuka cannon fodder and you're responding with a spiel about it being for the best because she will eventually be Trish Stratus. You sound like a Becky fan saying her getting eliminated first was actually a positive because that was WWE protecting her from Asuka.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Great return. Only dumb thing was how the ref called for the bell during the attack even though it was a fatal-4-way.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



JC00 said:


> Looks like I hit a nerve with that post. All I was saying was that there was a possibility she was brought up to be Asuka cannon fodder and you're responding with a spiel about it being for the best because she will eventually be Trish Stratus. You sound like a Becky fan saying her getting eliminated first was actually a positive because that was WWE protecting her from Asuka.


lol don't twist things around. 
You said she'll be a punching bag for Asuka, as if we shouldn't be excited to see Mandy on our TV because she will be a cannon folder for Asuka. But no, you don't get it, many Mandy fans realize she needs to grow and her starting out as a punching bag for Asuka isn't going to deter her fans' excitement from seeing her grow on a weekly basis.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Mandy Rose Raw? :dayum :focus


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*

Digged a little bit. 

Blonde Eva Marie. That's fun.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

machomanjohncena said:


> Mandy is 26





Jedah said:


> Mandy is 26 just like Alexa. What are you talking about?


Nooooooo, REALLY? LOL

EXACTY, she's 26. That's the point.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Lorromire said:


> I have no idea who Mandy is (or the other girl, that's for the other thread), but all I could think was that she's got way too much orange on her and her face looks like a square. Hopefully she's talented, welcome to RAW ladies!
> 
> Edit: I guess I'm the only one that doesn't find her the least bit attractive


Nope you are not alone. Generic blonde bimbo. Nothing interesting about her likely 80% real body and face.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Someone's afraid Alexa is gonna lose her spot. :lmao


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

:shocked: 

MANDY ROSE IS THAT CHICK FROM TOUGH ENOUGH?

I literally just made the connection.

Is she any good though?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Afrolatino said:


> So those girls Sonya and Mandy were from the show hosted by Paige, Bryan and Hogan years ago...
> Now I see it has a little sense. I didn't knew that since I never hired WWE Network.


And yet their first time ever on WWE/NXT TV as their WWE characters they were with..........






















WWE shitting on NXT continuity once again.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: MANDY ROSE MADE HER RAW DEBUT!!!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Are you by chance, a homosexual?


Nope. Just don't find ugly chicks attractive


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Zappers said:


> Nooooooo, REALLY? LOL
> 
> EXACTY, she's 26. That's the point.


What's your point..?


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

JC00 said:


> And yet their first time ever on WWE/NXT TV as their WWE characters they were with..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just makes the awkwardly long pause during their introduction all the funnier.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I really enjoyed her return as I haven't been following the wrestling rumor mill so it really was a surprise to me. 
Felt worth of a Booker T "Whatdahayell?"  
Paige owned the crowd and with a new stable, has a nice direction for herself. Happy for her.


----------



## TakerFan23 (Oct 24, 2016)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> What are they going to do with the talent they already have on the roster? They've been doing all multi-women matches outside the title picture for awhile now. Now, they have three more to work in. . .


SD has 6 + Lana
Raw now has 11 
I was thinking maybe the addition of Mandy and Sonya has to do with the rumors of a women's Rumble match. Not sure they would do 30 but 20 or 25 is doable and maybe they want to make sure that most of the women are from the main roster. Who knows.


----------



## araw (Apr 14, 2017)

it would be nice if nia came to the rescue and establish their duo but looks like she's on sd now


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome back Paige. As for the other two females, I have no idea who they are and have never seen them.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Great to see Paige back, it was forecast, but Mandy and Sonya were a big surprise. Nice to see the women's division on RAW getting the boost that it desperately needed. Hopefully this will mean that the Iconic Duo won't be too far away from a SD call up too. Also good to see that they're not playing clear cut heels or faces.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

araw said:


> it would be nice if nia came to the rescue and establish their duo but looks like she's on sd now


Where are you getting this from?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

tictac0987 said:


> The wwe gave Paige a second chance...
> 
> 
> It’s up to Paige to prove that she deserves it and she shouldn’t be in the title picture yet....she has a lot to prove


she's a fucked up that's a question of time before she get involed into another problems just like :jonjones


----------



## araw (Apr 14, 2017)

JC00 said:


> Where are you getting this from?


its just a rumor posted on reddit


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rock&Austin said:


> Welcome back Paige. As for the other two females, I have no idea who they are and have never seen them.


They haven't been on NXT TV a great deal (which is why this was such a surprise), but they're both solid enough. I'd say Sonya has the most potential currently IMO, as an overall package. She has an MMA background as well which they've brought in for her look.






Mandy's not bad from what little I've seen, but I haven't seen a great deal from her to really comment overall. She's been appearing on Total Divas, I'm pretty sure. She only had like two televised matches in NXT.

They are both pretty green, but I hope them being in a Stable helps the transition. I think they both have potential.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

What do you think they should call themselves, this stable of three?

I was thinking something like ... Munch Force ..... or maybe Scissor Sisters of Pain


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They haven't been on NXT TV a great deal (which is why this was such a surprise), but they're both solid enough. I'd say Sonya has the most potential currently IMO, as an overall package. She has an MMA background as well which they've brought in for her look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's nice to see them get exposure, i think it'll help them as they probably weren't gonna be going anywhere in NXT. I've liked Sonya for a while (From when she was still going by the name Daria), think she just needed to get a bit more confident, which she seems to have done.

Heard good things about Mandy though i haven't seen much of her. She's got a look which people will go crazy over so she's got that going for her one way or another.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

BlueRover said:


> Disgusting, sad, pathetic garbage.
> 
> I've put up with a lot from the WWE throughout the decades, but promoting a priestess of depravity at a time when all of society is in meltdown due to abuse and harassment stemming from sexual obsession is one step too far.
> 
> I hope anyone with a moral compass leaves this sad as shit company.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Mandy is 26 just like Alexa. What are you talking about?


Alexa's mark live in his delusional imagination... just saying, it's nothing new. :aj3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best part of Raw was Paige and Mandy showing up and I'm not even a big women's wrestling fan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> It's nice to see them get exposure, i think it'll help them as they probably weren't gonna be going anywhere in NXT. I've liked Sonya for a while (From when she was still going by the name Daria), think she just needed to get a bit more confident, which she seems to have done.
> 
> Heard good things about Mandy though i haven't seen much of her. She's got a look which people will go crazy over so she's got that going for her one way or another.


Mandy definitely has the 'Bliss look'. She's hot as hell & could easily be the face of the Division. Although, I really need to see more from him. I think she could use a bit more character, too. She doesn't really stand-out compared to Sonya who has a pretty distinctive look already which tells you all you need to know about her.

I'm hoping they are using Paige to get the two upstarts over, rather than the other way around. They are a Heel stable, so they can eventually have Sonya or Mandy break out & start going down a singles route, maybe having a good feud with Paige after they split.

They kind of reminded me of a Female Shield, which is what a lot of people were saying yesterday. If they can bring that same aggression & dominance, it could be interesting. Sonya was already pretty over with the crowd yesterday, even getting some chants. I was surprised by how many knew who they were tbh because of their lack of appearances. Just shows how much bigger NXT is these days.



ShowStopper said:


> Best part of Raw was Paige and Mandy showing up and I'm not even a big women's wrestling fan.


I agree. RAW was pretty shit last night. Getting through the show was terrible. Paige was easily the best part.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No care for womens wrestling nor do I know who these women are but how was Paige's reaction? Were there any chants?


----------



## ieatass (Sep 26, 2017)

She's baaaaaaaaaaaaack. Deal with it, nerds.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So having talent in NXT means nothing since Ember, Peyton, Billie, and Nikki get over looked and they bring up 2 girls that are no where near ready for the main roster. Good luck to the other Raw women who will have to try and carry them in the matches.

She's not ready and will need a lot of help to make her matches look passable. Good luck Mickie, Bayley, Sasha or whoever else is asked to try and get a match out of her


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> No care for womens wrestling nor do I know who these women are but how was Paige's reaction? Were there any chants?


Paige's return to starts at the 1:48 mark.






The Texas crowd was a bit dry last night overall but they gave her a nice reaction, chanting "Welcome Back". She got "YES" chants too.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> No care for womens wrestling nor do I know who these women are but how was Paige's reaction? Were there any chants?


Overall pretty positive. She got some "welcome back" chants.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

They called up Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville? :will2

Good luck with that one. Talk about sink or swim.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

JC00 said:


> And yet their first time ever on WWE/NXT TV as their WWE characters they were with..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those photos were before a six-tag team match in which they lost and it was Alexa's last match on NXT.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah in what world is Sonya or Mandy ready for the main roster? Sonya was just barely starting to show improvement on NXT after having a few matches recently, now they ripped her away early and just threw her into the deep end. Mandy hasn't' even been on NXT but once or twice, shes hot as fuck but that shouldn't get you a pass directly to the main roster ffs.

I'm getting so tired of these idiots calling up these wrestlers who are clearly not ready and need more time in NXT, look at Dana Brooke, they did the same thing with her. Dana was showing potential in NXT and slowly improving, then they yanked her away and threw her on the main roster and shes not improved an ounce since shes been on the main roster.

These wrestlers need to be on NXT and at the performance center to improve, they don't have the time or opportunity on the main roster. Now just watch Sonya stay exactly where shes at skill wise and not improve at all, same goes for Mandy.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

So happy that Paige is finally back after so long away, at one stage it didn't look as though she would ever get back but hopefully all the negativity is behind her and she can focus on her career from now. 

Her return was well done, she got a big pop just like most people thought she would, and the crowd was responsive. Of course, even though she's likely to get favorable reactions, they'll have her as a heel because she played the condescending heel really well in her brief segment. Like a lot, I'm questioning the two NXT girls being added because out of everyone with potential to get brought up onto the main roster - these two hadn't really show any progress. But we'll see, it's cool to see Paige coming back with backup, I'm just unsure on the members.

It's maybe gonna give the division a shot in the arm because it's been stagnant for quite some time. Even Asuka hasn't lit a fire under it, and isn't causing a great deal of enthusiasm at the moment. So fingers crossed it creates a little more interest.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> That pop aige
> 
> Interesting way to bring her back leading a stable of her Tough Enough girls certainly different but man has Smackdown been shafted on this one, Raw gets 4 women call ups before Smackdown gets a look in surely they must be bringing Peyton and Billie to balance this out a bit.


It took my brain a while to connet the dots, but the more I think about it the more I like her "bringing up" the women she used to judge on TE. Makes the team up super easy to explain for one. 

Should've been Mandy and GiGi :bearo


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Apologies if someone has already said it but I liked the idea bandied around of Rose being Goldust's new Marlena. Shame but I'm fine with this. Should Paige cock up this run she is at least giving two new talents the rub. And it allows them to steadily build Asuka alongside the fueds that can arise from the introduction of these three without it becoming a cluster.

Good call all of you on the Tough Enough link, clever.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That segment was amazing. What a return. She got a huge pop, she looked fantastic, and this will definitely freshen up the women’s division. Delighted she’s back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah in what world is Sonya or Mandy ready for the main roster? Sonya was just barely starting to show improvement on NXT after having a few matches recently, now they ripped her away early and just threw her into the deep end. Mandy hasn't' even been on NXT but once or twice, shes hot as fuck but that shouldn't get you a pass directly to the main roster ffs.
> 
> I'm getting so tired of these idiots calling up these wrestlers who are clearly not ready and need more time in NXT, look at Dana Brooke, they did the same thing with her. Dana was showing potential in NXT and slowly improving, then they yanked her away and threw her on the main roster and shes not improved an ounce since shes been on the main roster.
> 
> These wrestlers need to be on NXT and at the performance center to improve, they don't have the time or opportunity on the main roster. Now just watch Sonya stay exactly where shes at skill wise and not improve at all, same goes for Mandy.


Yeah it's obvious that Mandy is going to be pushed. Sonya is just there to make her look a little better. Just another waste of talent.

First thing Mandy does is botch her Bella Buster move on Mickie James. Yeah she's the next Eva Marie.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I wonder how many of the Female talent is disgusted by her return. Also, I'd literally die laughing if I ever see her interact with Xavier Woods after what happened. The chants would be brutal.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> I wonder how many of the Female talent is disgusted by her return. Also, I'd literally die laughing if I ever see her interact with Xavier Woods after what happened. The chants would be brutal.




What would give them the right to be disgusted? It’s not like she became a porn star, her private files were leaked. Same thing happened to other women, Charlotte had her nude pics leaked, as well as Jojo, and a few others. Doesn’t take away from the fact that Paige played a big role in the “women’s revolution” as opposed to just being a disposable jobber who hasn’t earned her dues


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Himiko said:


> What would give them the right to be disgusted? It’s not like she became a porn star, her private files were leaked. Same thing happened to other women, Charlotte had her nude pics leaked, as well as Jojo, and a few others. Doesn’t take away from the fact that Paige played a big role in the “women’s revolution” as opposed to just being a disposable jobber who hasn’t earned her dues


Some of the women are actually hard workers who deserve to be given a chance rather than someone who is famous these days for nothing but a sex tape. Classic 101 college club feminist strategy by the WWE - reward sex controversy over those actually deserving; but pretend like you're being "empowering" while you do it.

Trash.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

BlueRover said:


> Some of the women are actually hard workers who deserve to be given a chance rather than someone who is famous these days for nothing but a sex tape. Classic 101 college club feminist strategy by the WWE - reward sex controversy over those actually deserving; but pretend like you're being "empowering" while you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Trash.




It’s not like she purposely leaked it, it was stolen from her phone. As far as hard work, she’s been out injured the past year, had we seen her week to week the sex tape scandal would’ve been over and done with by now. But she had worked hard before getting injured, and now she’s back and has the chance to do it again


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

YankBastard said:


> First thing Mandy does is botch her Bella Buster move on Mickie James. Yeah she's the next Eva Marie.



Bella Buster? XD Whaaaat? It was Michelle McCool's move called Wings of Love 









And acutally it was Mickie fault with this ugly selling


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

YankBastard said:


> First thing Mandy does is botch her Bella Buster move on Mickie James. Yeah she's the next Eva Marie.


Bella Buster? :mj4 Come on man it was a double underhook facebuster 








Brie used a Sit out Facebuster 









and Mandy didn't botch it, Mickie sandbagged the landing.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> Bella Buster? :mj4 Come on man it was a double underhook facebuster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Didn't Beth Phoenix used this but in a different way as a finisher? *_


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Didn't Beth Phoenix used this but in a different way as a finisher? *_


Karma/Awesome Kong(Implant Buster), Michelle McCool(Wings of Love) and Christopher Daniels(Angel Wings) all used it as finishers, you might be thing of the Glam Slam


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Didn't Beth Phoenix used this but in a different way as a finisher? *_


Beth's Glam Slam (double chickenwing facebuster)


----------



## spacemtfan (Oct 22, 2016)

I saw Mandy and Daria three times during NXT house shows and they were both quite good in their own ways. On November 9th in Orlando, Mandy had a singles match with Aliyah and it was surreal: they went for a technical match and succeeded at it. Mandy looked much better than Aaliyah and her finisher was perfect. Lazy James (nickname I gave Mickie after her lazy performance versus Asuka) botched the landing yesterday. Aliyah took it like a champ and it looked BRUTAL. 

Sonya DeVille is growing nicely and remember: going on the main roster, she'll get a different set of opponents to fight and be out of the same routine she was in. Look at Elias: bland and completely not over in NXT, one of the best act on Raw.

Getting both women out of NXT is perfect though. Like Braun, we didn't get their "story" told in NXT and everything they will do on Raw will be fresh. Its what saved Braun and allowed him to grow so much into a genuinely over wrestler on the main roster. Unfortunately, it seems Liv Morgan and Aliyah have been slotted in as NXT lifers and if WWE want to keep it as developmental... maybe cutting them and giving fresher talents a shot better?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Where was Nia ?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

spacemtfan said:


> it seems Liv Morgan and Aliyah have been slotted in as NXT lifers


Liv is rumored to be at Smackdown tonight with Ruby Riot.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Nia upset what Paige and friends did to Bliss. Where was Nia, anyway?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932992359457058817
Are we gonna end up with 3 stables again like when Women's Revolution started:

Team PCB 2.0 

Sasha/Bayley/Mickie

Bliss/Nia/???


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

foc said:


> Nia upset what Paige and friends did to Bliss. Where was Nia, anyway?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932992359457058817
> ...


For me it's clear now that Asuka will not take part in this conflict before a while


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

She will be champ by the end of the year. The movie is out in March and it's a great comeback story of someone who truly hit rock bottom and came out of it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Where was Nia ?


They didn't want her getting laid out, I suppose.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> She will be champ by the end of the year. The movie is out in March and it's a great comeback story of someone who truly hit rock bottom and came out of it.


*
#1,She didn't draw

#2, She won't be trusted with a title for a very long time, if at all

There's no reason from a business, creative or public relations standpoint to invest in her.
She is a good hand for a women's roster, but to put over those who actually draw like The Four Horsewomen, Nikki Bella, Mickie James etc *


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RLStern said:


> *
> #1,She didn't draw
> 
> #2, She won't be trusted with a title for a very long time, if at all
> ...


You know she's back thanks to her movie


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Lol things never change


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jedah said:


> They didn't want her getting laid out, I suppose.


Nia can realistically whoop about 3 or 4 skinny chicks at once on her own so it's a good thing she wasn't there this week.



RLStern said:


> *
> 
> She is a good hand for a women's roster, but to put over those who actually draw like The Four Horsewomen, Nikki Bella, Mickie James etc *


Whoo-Boy. unkout

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

The fact that this team debuted without a name is prove of how much improvised this was.
''tag along'' HHH just wanted to make use of Paige stardom to put over their pet projects from NXT...

Anyways it was very interesting the scene where they mauled Bliss...
No words at all, just intimidating killing looks in the style of the most realistic street fights, like a well planned gang ambush.
That's very sexy in catfights.:nerd:


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*didn't see the op*
Maddox back ?


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

ImSumukh said:


> *didn't see the op*
> Maddox back ?


Lol I actually expected Maddox and Xavier to make an entrance after she said she brought friends.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Flamyx said:


> Lol I actually expected Maddox and Xavier to make an entrance after she said she brought friends.


I actually thought it was going to be the Bellas or a long shot at AJ Lee.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

YankBastard said:


> First thing Mandy does is botch her *Bella Buster* move on Mickie James. Yeah she's the next Eva Marie.


:gucci

Wut


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

Man, some of you guys are harsh. Already trashing her when she hasn't been on TV for a while because of her background and news outside WWE. Wow. Pretty low...

Everyone deserves a 2nd chance. People f*ck up. It's not nepotism that got her back. She climbed from a rough background and became one of the top women wrestlers in WWE, competing with AJ Lee in compelling segments. For a person barely 21 years old, that's no small feat.

For someone brought in so young, WWE didn't nearly do enough to guide her appropriately. She obviously fell like many other young stars do. Seems like she's learned her lesson and has the opportunity to climb back in life.


You're looking for reasons for her to fail. Let's see if she can rise up and continue her momentum before burying her for certain indiscretions outside the ring. Because that's what life is about. Not avoiding failure, but climbing back up and becoming stronger from it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

mozillameister said:


> Man, some of you guys are harsh. Already trashing her when she hasn't been on TV for a while because of her background and news outside WWE. Wow. Pretty low...
> 
> Everyone deserves a 2nd chance. People f*ck up. It's not nepotism that got her back. She climbed from a rough background and became one of the top women wrestlers in WWE, competing with AJ Lee in compelling segments. For a person barely 21 years old, that's no small feat.
> 
> ...


Of course everybody deserve a 2nd chance but for me she don't deserve to win the title


----------



## Logfish (Sep 27, 2017)

Afrolatino said:


> The fact that this team debuted without a name is prove of how much improvised this was.


How do you actually know that they don't have a name? Maybe they just haven't announced it yet. There have been a lot of factions who haven't announced their name literally right after they debuted.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

mozillameister said:


> Man, some of you guys are harsh. Already trashing her when she hasn't been on TV for a while because of her background and news outside WWE. Wow. Pretty low...
> 
> Everyone deserves a 2nd chance. People f*ck up. It's not nepotism that got her back. She climbed from a rough background and became one of the top women wrestlers in WWE, competing with AJ Lee in compelling segments. For a person barely 21 years old, that's no small feat.
> 
> ...


Are you surprised? The internet is an outlet for a lot of trashy human beings to spew their bullshit. Many people couldn't help themselves and were so full of joy when she was having her problems and was close to getting fired. Deriving pleasure from a stranger's suffering who just wants to go about their life like anyone else....mentally ill scum.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Overcomer said:


> Are you surprised? The internet is an outlet for a lot of trashy human beings to spew their bullshit. Many people couldn't help themselves and were so full of joy when she was having her problems and was close to getting fired. Deriving pleasure from a stranger's suffering who just wants to go about their life like anyone else....mentally ill scum.


She's still here because of her movie but normally when her contract stop (2019) she will no longer be in the WWE (and I'm not saying this because i don't like her.)


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RLStern said:


> *
> #1,She didn't draw
> 
> #2, She won't be trusted with a title for a very long time, if at all
> ...







I criticized Paige harshly for her behavior, and I can even criticize her ring talent as well. But, Paige does connect with the crowd and is one of the most natural charismatic women out there. Her return has 700K more views than Roman winning the IC title to become GSC. She got one of the loudest pops since Bayley debuted.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I thought Vince don't give a shit about the pops


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I criticized Paige harshly for her behavior, and I can even criticize her ring talent as well. But, Paige does connect with the crowd and is one of the most natural charismatic women out there. Her return has 700K more views than Roman winning the IC title to become GSC. She got one of the loudest pops since Bayley debuted.


I took it as him just trying to be funny. I'm not sure he was serious, especially with some of the names he included.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

*Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

Partial Source: The Wrestling Observer’s Bryan Alvarez said it on the Bryan and Vinnie Show



> According to sources, WWE has been considering the possibility of having Paige be the mastermind of the recent WWE NXT women’s call-ups and “invasion” of both RAW and SmackDown! Live. WWE has reportedly been considering having Paige be the person behind Ruby Riot, Liv Morgan and Sarah Logan’s appearance on SmackDown! Live. She would also be behind Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville’s appearances on RAW.
> 
> As seen during last week’s WWE RAW broadcast, Rose and Deville appeared alongside Paige during her return, so that alliance is a given. If they go the route noted above, it would remain to be seen how Paige would interact with Riot, Morgan and Logan on SmackDown! Live. It should be noted that cross-brand appearances have taken place in the past, but they’ve generally been on big pay-per-view events only, such as Survivor Series.


There are some here said that Smackdown just ripped off the same storyline but it looks like that this is the plan.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

So WWE are basically outing them self out basically. Yeah we did rip off Raw. But it was intentional.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

So a female 'Nexus'

:hmm

Hopefully they don't fuck it up this time. Last thing we need is Asuka burying the whole stable, Big Match John style :lol

How is this going to work with both brands, though? Are these Women not going to be specific to a certain brand. How are they going to 'meet'.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

If that is the case, I would forgive them for doing the same kind of invasion 2 straight nights if they execute it right.

I will not however stop making fun of them for having the members of each time looking like copies of each other, lol.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

Where did this report come from, out of curiosity?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

Would much rather have it be the case of creative being failures then to have Paige be the mastermind of both groups to be honest.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

Sources ?

She would also be behind Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville’s appearances on RAW.(This is something we already knew)

Sounds like another case of much wanted FANtasy booking(Or maybe im the one who doesnt trust WWE enough)


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



The Fourth Wall said:


> So a female 'Nexus'
> 
> :hmm
> *
> ...


As much as I love Asuka I hope they don't do that lol. 

Also in reverse I hope they are not the ones to beat Asuka's streak with dirty tactics either. The only women that should be capable of that is Charlotte in my opinion


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

That makes sense. 

WWE has like 3 ways of making people debut. You either appear out of nowhere and beat someone up, interrupt a heel promo with your entrance music for a huge pop, or have teaser clips play for a month before you debut. Rarely does a debut not fit into one of those categories.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



Mango13 said:


> Would much rather have it be the case of creative being failures then to have Paige be the mastermind of both groups to be honest.


Wouldn't be surprised if they were lazy, figured it looked bad after & are now deciding to make up some storyline reason for it. Because, you know, WWE. :trolldog


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

i hope so. there's no way they would do this so blatant. If Paige is the 'mastermind', ill take it. It's a good role for her


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



ellthom said:


> As much as I love Asuka I hope they don't do that lol.
> 
> Also in reverse I hope they are not the ones to beat Asuka's streak with dirty tactics either. The only women that should be capable of that is Charlotte in my opinion


I still can't get over how dumb it was having Team WWE beat Team Nexus at SummerSlam fpalm Compltely killed their momentum in one fell swoop.

I could see some sort of Elimination Match at Royal Rumble to be honest. If this is true, anyway. RR is a dual brand event.

Paige & her call-ups vs 6 dual brand Women. Although, they should actually do the right thing & have the Stable win this time.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

So she's kinda like the Wade Barrett of it? :like


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

That's the only way both invasions would make sense to me. So, I'm down with it. 

But would that mean Paige wants both Women's Championships?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

I mean, it would be interesting to do it like that, and I'm curious for how they would make that work with separate brands and all that. 

But, it seems almost like a slap in the face for a lot of the women to put Paige in such a key role with all of the shit she has done, especially with how she apparently seemed to have zero interest in WWE at points when she was out. Seems odd to reward her with such a key role in the show, while other women stay stagnated who are much more talented.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



Mr. Kennedy said:


> Where did this report come from, out of curiosity?


Only place I saw it was Ewrestlingnews. So take it with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



Dr. Middy said:


> I mean, it would be interesting to do it like that, and I'm curious for how they would make that work with separate brands and all that.
> 
> But, it seems almost like a slap in the face for a lot of the women to put Paige in such a key role with all of the shit she has done, especially with how she apparently seemed to have zero interest in WWE at points when she was out. Seems odd to reward her with such a key role in the show, while other women stay stagnated who are much more talented.


I could say the same for the call-ups to be honest, some of them are really green & there is far more established/well rounded Women ready in NXT. It's kind of a slap in the face calling it Developmental when so many that are underdeveloped get called-up first. I'm willing to give it a chance, however. I've seen some great stuff from the likes of Mandy, Sonya, Ruby in particular. Sarah Logan is meant to be good, but I've not seen a whole lot personally. Liv, I've barely seen anything of.

I just hope it doesn't fall flat on their face. WWE is hit/miss with stables. The Shield was successful in recent times, but there has been so many failures.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

It what way is this a backstage report and not idle speculation?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

It would certainly make sense to do this. If the angles were just coincidentially similar it would just be lazy writing. If this ties into something bigger it could bring a lot of intrigue to the women's division.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

Makes sense actually.

:draper2



The Fourth Wall said:


> So a female 'Nexus'
> 
> :hmm
> 
> ...


Though I do have to agree with ^this completely. Maybe Paige will be a "free agent" too :lol


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

If this somehow turns out to be true, gonna love the logic pretzel they come up with to explain how Paige got Daniel Bryan or Shane McMahon and Kurt Angle and Stephanie McMahon to go to Regal to call up those 5 women while adding to the "brand payroll budget" just so she could have a stable on each show to take out the division. 

I mean they just 2-3 months ago established how Roode and Asuka were brought up...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

I mean....it would certainly make things more logical than just having the exact same story run across two shows.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Maybe Paige will be a "free agent" too :lol


Big match paige? :cena4


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

I don't know how that would work with the talents being exclusive to certain brands...


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

I don't think WWE is anywhere near that clever.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



Dr. Middy said:


> I mean, it would be interesting to do it like that, and I'm curious for how they would make that work with separate brands and all that.
> 
> But, it seems almost like a slap in the face for a lot of the women to put Paige in such a key role with all of the shit she has done, especially with how she apparently seemed to have zero interest in WWE at points when she was out. Seems odd to reward her with such a key role in the show, while other women stay stagnated who are much more talented.


What’s with this “after all the shit Paige has done” outrage?

She got suspended for failing a drug test while she was off TV rehabbing an injury. It had no effect on WWE’s plans. That’s all she’s guilty of. All of the gossip and hearsay about her person life that all of you ate up, and getting hacked has nothing to do with anything. 

Roman Reigns got suspended in the midst of his face of the company push then won the US title a few months later and retired Undertaker in the main event of the following Wrestlemania. Get a grip please. 

And the rest of the division has been coasting and complacent as hell. Especially the top stars who have underperformed in relation to their push.

Paige brought more buzz and relevancy to the RAW division in one night than Alexa, Sasha and Bayley have done all year. She’s no doubt the best possible choice for this role.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

Interesting, but not much...

Honestly I see more the obvious Sasha Banks as an NXT gang leader. But that would have been the perfect chance to make more of Bayley's persona, with the HUGGER thing now becoming a ''sista'' salute with their purple color in all of them and shit like that.

But is nice to see them seemingly putting much attention on Paige right now.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



MC 16 said:


> Big match paige? :cena4


:CENA


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

Will Cena bury this angle too?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



Afrolatino said:


> But is nice to see them seemingly putting much attention on Paige right now.


Ya nice job of the WWE to tell the women in the locker room that "hey even though you've been working your asses off we are gonna go ahead and push someone who is coming back from 2 drug strikes and showed up in the crowd at a rival company's PPV"


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

Writers: So how about we do a big invasion angle led by Bryan, Punk, Styles and Owens.

Vince: I love it. Great idea, but how about we use Paige, Ruby Riot, Mandy Rose and that other chick instead.

Writers: Uh...

Vince: That´s settled. Next.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> What’s with this “after all the shit Paige has done” outrage?
> 
> She got suspended for failing a drug test while she was off TV rehabbing an injury. It had no effect on WWE’s plans. That’s all she’s guilty of. All of the gossip and hearsay about her person life that all of you ate up, and getting hacked has nothing to do with anything.
> 
> ...


Cool, you have an opinion that is different than mine, doesn't mean yours is any more right. 

I never mentioned the hack, so you can forget that nugget of info. I'm looking at the weird relationship with Del Rio, full of odd allegations, along with the multiple interviews and the like where he basically was in full "Fuck WWE" mode. Thankfully that seems in the past and she's maturing after that shitshow of a relationship, but even then I never saw that much in her to put her in the role she's in. Guess we'll see where it goes. 

Also, who has underperformed with their pushes? Except Charlotte right now and Alexa, there really hasn't been any huge prolonged pushes, because they're all booked at the same level. Asuka is doing well in her push so far, she got some real great reactions at Survivor Series. 

For Raw, Mickie was doing excellent in her feud with Alexa, and then just lost and disappeared. Sasha hasn't done much since she lost the title quickly again for no reason. Bayley is just there, as is Alicia, and Nia is somewhere?

For Smackdown, Becky is booked like a massive question mark (and she's now out with an injury angle), Carmella is existing as MITB, Naomi is not doing much, as is Tamina and Nattie. 

So with a bunch of these women, even though I generally don't like some of them, how to do suddenly get over with crap booking? Mickie actually did it, and was jobbed.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

If they're really gonna have Paige mastermind this shit on BOTH brands then this just makes it 100% more interesting. 

I don't have alot of hope that WWE would really make something interesting out of this but I do hope that they make this a good angle.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



JC00 said:


> Ya nice job of the WWE to tell the women in the locker room that "hey even though you've been working your asses off we are gonna go ahead and push someone who is coming back from 2 drug strikes and showed up in the crowd at a rival company's PPV"


Working their asses off by default? Because they’ve been on the road while she’s been off with an injury all year? Such a logical fallacy and unfair comparison there. And Paige has been working her ass off training at the PC for her return. 

Who do you think would be better suited for the role in terms of motive, personality and ability to get debuting talents over by association?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

All these women brought up and they passed over Peyton Royce & Billie Kay!

- Vic


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

Paige will end up claiming she "started" the Women's Revolution when Emma had something to do with it too.

If this is "Female Nexus" faction are we gonna hear Paige say "It's All Part Of The Bigger Picture" eventually leading to secret leader or higher power being revealed.

Nikki eventually returns playing the part of Cena taking on the faction. WWE trying to make amends for what happened with Nexus by doing a female version and making it right.

If this goes like Nexus they will in time split with Paige's friend enemy :aj3 returning playing the part of CM Punk taking over leadership and booting Paige out leading her to forming Female Corre stable. 

What are the odds Paige's stable uses Nexus music "We Are One". 



Chris22 said:


> I don't know how that would work with the talents being exclusive to certain brands...


A secret leader or higher power that has real power within in WWE that allows Paige to appear on both shows and vice versa with each of 3 members on Raw/SDL appearing on the other show. Announcers and everyone won't understand how they can do this.


----------



## Perfect Eleven (Nov 3, 2017)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



Vic Capri said:


> All these women brought up and they passed over Peyton Royce & Billie Kay!
> 
> - Vic


Vince has apparently been planning these call-ups since the Mae Young Classic. 

Mandy Rose has been in developmental forever, and Sonya Deville can't stay in NXT using an MMA gimmick with Shayna Baszler coming in, and Liv Tyler is pretty much what she's going to be as a wrestler. i think those three are basically being brought up and told it's sink-or-swim.

I think Ruby Riot is ready-made for the main roster. She has a great gimmick, and can go in the ring. The women's division in NXT is pretty crowded at the moment with Ember Moon, Nikki Cross, The Iconic Duo, Kairi Sane, Bianca Belair, Lacey Evans, and now Mecedes Martinez and Shayna Baszler. 

Billie Kay and Peyton Royce will probably be called up soon, but I don't think it made sense to have them be part of the invasion, since their characters only really have allegiance to each other. For now, they can be a great main event foil for Ember Moon's next title defence at Takeover Philadelphia.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> If they're really gonna have Paige mastermind this shit on BOTH brands then this just makes it 100% more interesting.
> 
> I don't have alot of hope that WWE would really make something interesting out of this but I do hope that they make this a good angle.


Problem with WWE is consistency. I thought the initial attacks were good, SDL edging it for me slightly (despite being a copy & paste job). But the Nexus also had an amazing debut, when they were tearing the flooring apart, the ring, beating up announcers & everything in sight, that was great.

But I don't give it long until Vince loses interest, or they can't figure out what to do with them because they called-up so many Women.

They need to be creative if they want this to be more than just another stable attacking members of the roster for no reason, because that gets boring past the initial shock value. Paige masterminding it & this leading to some payoff at some point would indeed be fun, _if done correctly_.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

I think it's likely that this be a rehash of what happened in 2015 with Team PCB, Team BAD, and Team Bella. Just a bunch of pointless tag-team matches between the women.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

This doesn't make any of this shit better tbh. Just sounds like a terrible excuse to throw some random assortment onto the roster with no character


----------



## Insideyourhead (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

That would be so dope.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



HOJO said:


> This doesn't make any of this shit better tbh. Just sounds like a terrible excuse to throw some random assortment onto the roster with no character


Yeah, that is a large issue with most stables. Especially larger ones. There's always one or two that stand-out with actual character & the rest get lost in the shuffle, or get used as fodder/take the pins all the time. Really hope that doesn't happen here, but have a feeling it might.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

If it is Paige then it sounds ok, without knowing so far what they will do with it though of course... I guessed both invasions would be part of a storyline, but did fear it would be Steph behind or so  .


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

Sounds very iffy. Especially with Paige, because if I'm not mistaken, she has 2 strikes already? Or is it only one? Either way I wouldnt trust her in a major spot anymore.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

Alvarez could easily just be talking out of his ass again.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



JC00 said:


> Ya nice job of the WWE to tell the women in the locker room that "hey even though you've been working your asses off we are gonna go ahead and push someone who is coming back from 2 drug strikes and showed up in the crowd at a rival company's PPV"


I guess it's a little similar to "Hey Becky, I know you just won this championship and the WWE universe is behind you but get ready to get stood up by a green rookie on multiple occasions and then ultimately lose that title! YAY!"

" Hey Sasha I know the WWE universe want you to have a heel turn but F that! Here's Bliss! Guess what! She's gonna beat your friend clean in a horrible match and be champion! YAYYYY!!!!"

Hard work doesn't matter. WWE pushes who ever they want to push :shrug.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



> Vince has apparently been planning these call-ups since the Mae Young Classic.
> 
> Mandy Rose has been in developmental forever, and Sonya Deville can't stay in NXT using an MMA gimmick with Shayna Baszler coming in, and Liv Tyler is pretty much what she's going to be as a wrestler. i think those three are basically being brought up and told it's sink-or-swim.
> 
> ...


Great points!

- Vic


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



machomanjohncena said:


> I think it's likely that this be a rehash of what happened in 2015 with Team PCB, Team BAD, and Team Bella. Just a bunch of pointless tag-team matches between the women.


No, it's an invasion to push The Bellas to return and bury them all.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

Crazy to think they are giving someone with 2 strikes and potential Emma/Barrett like back injury issues such a big story. I think Paige's ability as a performer and charisma are a bit underated but given her history I am shocked they are trusting her this much.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

I bet those ''two strikes'' were invented by HHH or Stephanie the egomaniac and untalented WWE couple.
Because Paige angered HHH dating Alberto who always was a wrestler disliked by him.
In the same vein they don't acknowledge those obvious roided freaks Cena and Bootista, they easily could have manipulated Paige's stats with their ''wellness policy''.

There's also the story of Orton who also was two strikes about that years ago, and nobody was fearing about him to screw it again...
Probably because he's boring.:lol


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Big match paige? :cena4


Drop the "m" and add a "s" and "n"

On topic. Itd be a nice reveal, maybe kurt and dbry worked together against mcmahons.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



FITZ said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> WWE has like 3 ways of making people debut. You either appear out of nowhere and beat someone up, interrupt a heel promo with your entrance music for a huge pop, or have teaser clips play f̶o̶r̶ ̶a̶ ̶m̶o̶n̶t̶h̶ *six months* before you debut. Rarely does a debut not fit into one of those categories.


FTFY.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

This storyline has potential for sure. But just like anyother storyline that has had potential in WWE in recent years; the big question is always how/when will they screw it up. I hope they buck the trend and do a good job with this one. I'm not even a women's wrestling fan, but I have to admit that the potential/intrigue with this storyline is so good that they have me interested. Just do the right thing for once, especially in terms of MANDY.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

_*I have no problem with this storyline and angle at all but my grip is they will screw it up like they always do. I know Paige will do well in this role. She does have some mic skills and her fan base with her, so she will be fine. 

People need to chill sometimes when it comes to this woman. I see her favs and haters on these threads. What are they doing? They are still talking about the woman cause she is one of their biggest money making woman on the roster. 

Do I forgive her for what she had done. Yes, I do cause I don't have time to reflect on the past but I will never forget what Maddox did to the title, sure they probably have that belt cleaned before and after shows. It is is what it is. I guess I have a big heart. 

But it is their angle/storyline/business and we are stuck with Paige doing this big thing right now. The only thing we can do right now in our minds is wait and see how it all plays out before judging. In a few weeks it can be dope or a bust but going to wait and see how it goes. *_


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

Wow what a genius idea :renee3


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



> She would also be behind Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville’s appearances on RAW.


Shocker.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

Well duh, the other 4 don't have the credentials to lead from a kayfabe standpoint


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

While I like the idea I doubt this has any legs, I mean if this was the plan why did they have Shane credit Bryan for the call ups of the three women on SD? I guess they can just forget that to use this more interesting angle, but I doubt it is in the pipeline. For the Raw trio maybe, with the Tough Enough links too but I think the SD trio will be their own entity.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

Paige is busted and burned out. This company can't be idiotic enough to invest anything in her, can they?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

So storyline is Paige spends time rehabbing at the PC and decides to rally the scrubs as her personal Diva Army?


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

The argument that Paige and the new additions will unfairly usurp the previous women "who busted their asses" is a silly one in my book. All the women who the company wanted to promote and push were used accordingly over the last year. They were used in heavily-featured programs, title feuds and were given an enormous amount of screen time. 

Yes, they worked hard of course, but so did the ensemble of performers who were utilized as the top of the pile before them (Paige herself was apart of that earlier group, along with AJ and the Bellas). They were used in different capacities when the likes of Sasha and Charlotte came along, and so will these guys be used in a similar way. Anyone who the company backs gets a turn, and then they'll eventually pass the baton onto the next one. If they really like you, then they'll pass the baton back to you at a later date. It's pretty reasonable. 

If the argument is that Paige herself is a screwup and isn't worth the time, I'd also say there's also been heaps of other wrestlers who gave management headaches (far worse ones actually) and were still utilized highly. Unless she messes up badly under the company's watch, it ain't a thing. It's just the usual company politics at play.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*



-Skullbone- said:


> The argument that Paige and the new additions will unfairly usurp the previous women "who busted their asses" is a silly one in my book. All the women who the company wanted to promote and push were used accordingly over the last year. They were used in heavily-featured programs, title feuds and were given an enormous amount of screen time.
> 
> Yes, they worked hard of course, but so did the ensemble of performers who were utilized as the top of the pile before them (Paige herself was apart of that earlier group, along with AJ and the Bellas). They were used in different capacities when the likes of Sasha and Charlotte came along, and so will these guys be used in a similar way. Anyone who the company backs gets a turn, and then they'll eventually pass the baton onto the next one. If they really like you, then they'll pass the baton back to you at a later date. It's pretty reasonable.


Who said anything about the women that came up from NXT? Paige coming back from 2 strikes in 2 months and getting any kind of push while the other women were there every event and not getting suspended for drugs would be a slap in the face to them. 

Paige should be doing the job for a few months, not masterminding and conspiring with Raw and SD authority figures to bring in women from NXT.


Your Sasha and Charlotte argument holds no weight due to the fact that they didn't come up after having 2 strikes against them for drugs. 

Even Vince's favorite guy Roman had to eat shit for a little bit after 1 drug strike.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Backstage Report – WWE To Make Paige The Mastermind Of The NXT Women’s “Invasion”*

How do you know that Paige wont be jobbing eventually? Lets watch this play out. Maybe she will be eating pins eventually while they use her to get the others over. Then of course when Mandy and Sonya turn on her (because the trio wont be together forever).

As for this being "planned"... Eh.. i'd rather that they did something different on SDL with the women that were called up there. Paige is stuck on RAW, so its going to be a horrible way of how they build this. "Paige isn't with us, but we take orders from her. We were faces, but we are going to on a whim do whatever Paige wants".


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

This backstage report doesn't seem right just because Mandy and Sonya have Tough Enough history with Paige and both barely appeared on NxT TV anyway.

Triple threat on for tonight looks like Bayley, Sasha and Mickie jobbing I just hope someone sells Mandy's finisher properly this time.





Oh and all those comments about Paige not being heavily featured could be wishful thinking because they posted a Top 10 Paige moments video on YT, hardly something they'd do for someone they didn't wanna invest time in and I wouldn't be surprised if Paige ends Alexa's reign of terror soon. aige


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

JC00 said:


> Who said anything about the women that came up from NXT? Paige coming back from 2 strikes in 2 months and getting any kind of push while the other women were there every event and not getting suspended for drugs would be a slap in the face to them.


Quite a few posts I've come across bemoan how someone like Mandy Rose is being used like this straight off the bat. Plenty of folk don't like seeing wrestlers who are still a work in progress get pushed straight to the top, even though people like Heyman have stated many times that this is a "learn as you go" job. 

But for now, let's just talk about Paige. I believe this basically relates to my last point in my previous post about company politics and being selective. If they want to push you, they will do just that. It ain't necessarily good for morale if you want to stick by your principles, but that's the business in a nutshell. 

And anyways, women like Bliss, Charlotte and Sasha have had plenty of time in the spotlight and the perks that come with it. If they do take somewhat more of a backseat to these new guys over the next few months, then at least they weren't shitcanned as if they were just starting to get over or something. We all know they will get another go. 



> Paige should be doing the job for a few months, not masterminding and conspiring with Raw and SD authority figures to bring in women from NXT.


Eh, it'll be a company decision. Good business sense doesn't tell you to squash someone who's a hot prospect. However, on the other hand, business sense might also tell you that prospect might be a bit of a loose cannon and it could come back to bite you. As this is the wrasslin' industry though, we don't have to worry about business terminology in the traditional sense do we?! It's a risk they might be willing to take, so let them. 

All I know is how they'll treat the Paige situation over the next few weeks and months is something I'll be keeping my eye on.




> Your Sasha and Charlotte argument holds no weight due to the fact that they didn't come up after having 2 strikes against them for drugs.
> 
> Even Vince's favorite guy Roman had to eat shit for a little bit after 1 drug strike.


Not really an argument tho. It's a comment about the idea of 'hard work' being the thing that should keep you at the top that many seem to tout. It's hugely important, no doubt, but it's obviously not the only factor. And we all should know by now that everyone who works in WWE has to work hard to either stay employed or remain a feature of the show. There really isn't much room for taking a moment to kick back and relax. 

The Reigns comparison is an interesting one. It's very possible that they were ultra pissed that he got busted when he was being used in a key program. However, I also remember the WWE actually stated publicly that Paige tested positive for an illegal substance in response to her having a go at their policies. They never ever do that, which must have shown how much the 2 parties hated each other at the time.


----------

